# International Cricket 2012-13



## satexplorer

International Cricket 2012-13


----------



## satexplorer

South Africa & Zimbabwe cricket renewed their TV rights. Willow Cricket will carry South Africa Cricket & TEN Cricket will carry Zimbabwe cricket. Both will air for 8 more years. http://www.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k11/sep/sep102.php


----------



## satexplorer

Indian subcontinent extends Australia cricket broadcast rights for 5 years. http://www.firstpost.com/sports/espn-gets-cricket-australia-broadcast-rights-for-rs-1100-cr-150989.html


----------



## satexplorer

England Cricket agrees to a new radio broadcast contract with BBC Sport 2014-2019. http://www.ecb.co.uk/ecb/about-ecb/media-releases/bbc,316819,EN.html

England Cricket agrees to a new broadcast contract with SKY Sports for UK and Ireland 2014-2017. http://www.ecb.co.uk/ecb/about-ecb/media-releases/sky-sports,316851,EN.html


----------



## wizin

So we need TEN and willow?


----------



## sacram12

http://www.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k12/feb/feb137.php
Check this out neo may show Asia cup 2012


----------



## saisport

Here is what Ten Cricket USA is advertising to have this year
Pakistan v England (Current)
Pakistan v Bangladesh
Pakistan v Australia
Sri Lanka v England
Sri Lanka v Pakistan
Sri Lanka v India
Sri Lanka v New Zealand
West Indies v Australia
West Indies v New Zealand


----------



## Pagali

> April 4-May 27 2012 *Indian Premier League*
> 
> United States: (*Dish Network ch. 584*;


Is this going to be a PPV package, as it was last year? And will it be SD or HD? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## satroy

So no broadcast of matches from Eng, Aus, NZ and RSA in USA? There will be no Willow cricket channel this year?


----------



## satroy

What do you think?
Are we not going to watch matches from Eng, RSA, NZ and Aus in USA because willow cricket will be gone or it has not been decided yet who will show matches from these countries in USA?
Willow Cricket is advertising Asia Cup 2012. Does this mean they are not going out of business?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> What do you think?
> Are we not going to watch matches from Eng, RSA, NZ and Aus in USA because willow cricket will be gone or it has not been decided yet who will show matches from these countries in USA?
> Willow Cricket is advertising Asia Cup 2012. Does this mean they are not going out of business?


What do I think. It's possible that's it's not exclusive it's a simulcast. EPG states that NEO Cricket is showing while there's no update on Willow Cricket channel. Willow Cricket as not announce 2012-13 season of Cricket yet.

Willow TV going out of business? If they stop their usual practice of anti-consumerism. I already post the examples. Willow TV charging customers credit cards without consent. Threatening consumers to buy their streams or see legal action. Willow TV continues their anti-trust as Willow TV suspects cricket fans must pay. So they can scan your computer hardware, give Worldwide companies an opportunity to send you offers by email, While you sit there watching countless hours of Cricket!


----------



## satroy

will espn3 create tv channel?
Otherwise, it will be a poor quality world cup viewing?


----------



## bharath_das

NEO cricket is showing world series hockey. it is IPL style hockey from India with 8 teams. Really sad to see most of the grounds are empty. Come on India.. Support other sports also like cricket..


----------



## satroy

Folks,
Can you please tell me what are the things exactly I need to buy and do to watch espn3 through Xbox to the TV in HD?
Willow TV stream will support xbox soon. This year they might not run the Willow cricket tv channel.


----------



## saisport

Sounds like everybody is going through cricket depression I am just going to say that I still in hope and pretty sure that we will get cricket this year with or without willow cricket


----------



## satroy

I bought Xbox360 and subscribed gold membership. I have 20 Mbps internet connection and connected hdmi cable to the LED TV. I guess I hould get the best possible picture quality.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Folks,
> Can you please tell me what are the things exactly I need to buy and do to watch espn3 through Xbox to the TV in HD?
> Willow TV stream will support xbox soon. This year they might not run the Willow cricket tv channel.


I wouldn't get my hopes up. I think that "coming soon - Xbox and Wii" has been on Willow IPTV devices page for at least a year. My experience with a Samsung TV was underwhelming too - couldn't get past the demo clip when I was a paid monthly subscriber to willow.

Watching Willow via Youtube is probably the best way to go - not that I've tried. Most TV's and ancillary devices at least have a Youtube app these days.

Let us know how your ESPN3 experience is via the Xbox. It frustrates me (and not just for cricket reasons!) that they don't have many other ways to bring ESPN3 to the TV screen aside from plugging in your computer to the TV!


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Are we not going to watch matches from Eng, RSA, NZ and Aus in USA because willow cricket will be gone or it has not been decided yet who will show matches from these countries in USA?
> Willow Cricket is advertising Asia Cup 2012. Does this mean they are not going out of business?


I just noticed Asia Cup listed on willow.tv also - I think that's the first new content added to their site in 6 months.

Asia Cup only takes about 10 days. If they were serious, you'd think they'd be listing the upcoming northern summer matches from England.

Who knows.....??


----------



## satroy

If willow cricket stop showing tours from Eng, RSA, NZ, Aus, then do you think we will get Star Cricket channel (like Ten Cricket) in USA?


----------



## satroy

I got a reply from willow,

"Thank you for writing in. We are making our best efforts to acquire rights for all International events. Once we get the rights, we will update it on our website. Please keep visiting our website for the latest update."


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I got a reply from willow,
> 
> "Thank you for writing in. We are making our best efforts to acquire rights for all International events. Once we get the rights, we will update it on our website. Please keep visiting our website for the latest update."


I thought they had Aus, RSA and possibly Eng rights for 4 years when they took them from DirecTV in 2010. SatExplorer probably knows this.....


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> I thought they had Aus, RSA and possibly Eng rights for 4 years when they took them from DirecTV in 2010. SatExplorer probably knows this.....


What about NewZealand?


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> I thought they had Aus, RSA and possibly Eng rights for 4 years when they took them from DirecTV in 2010. SatExplorer probably knows this.....


I think the issue is not the right. The issue is Willow cricket may go out of business.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> I got a reply from willow,
> 
> "Thank you for writing in. We are making our best efforts to acquire rights for all International events. Once we get the rights, we will update it on our website. Please keep visiting our website for the latest update."


Here's what it suppose to have read,

"Thank you for writing in! We are wining and dining with our Representatives in U.S. and Indian Congress to get tough with piracy. If we ever made it to the next phase, willful and egregious violators will see our legal action. If we find people turning off the TV or not going to our website. You will pay! We have your subscription ID, computer hardware numbers and we know your ISP. When we find that our subscribers leave, We will bring our A team. We will hire our best legal team in the Bay Area to get our money back. If you the subscribers fail to comply, we will bring our B team waiting in Bangalore, they will teach you a lesson!"

"We do not have the rights to the ICC Tournaments, IPL and BPL. Even the rug was pulled before the time we had to bid. We at Willow Cricket are displeased with the way ESPN got the ICC tournament rights. BCCI also robbed us in broadcasting the IPL. Lalit Modi was our friend, our favorite business partner. Our front man to getting the rights to you. But unfortunately Lalit didn't want your continued support. BCCI failed us again. Bangladesh Cricket Board didn't want our bid to BPL or Bangladesh cricket, so we left Dhaka empty handed. They didn't want our business. Through days and nights, we come across road blocks. England Cricket Board wants to know what we done to curb piracy. Chairman Giles Clarke is one tough negotiator. Giles doesn't want our money. We can wait for another four years. In a starling development. TEN Cricket has accused us of violating broadcast standards to South Africa Cricket. We at Willow Cricket are discouraged from all of these allegations. We vow to get the Cricket rights back with our legal action!"

"With our last minute efforts we will see these things to their very end. We appreciate your business. Thank you and come again!"


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> Here's what it suppose to have read,
> 
> "Thank you for writing in! We are wining and dining with our Representatives in U.S. and Indian Congress to get tough with piracy. If we ever made it to the next phase, willful and egregious violators will see our legal action. If we find people turning off the TV or not going to our website. You will pay! We have your subscription ID, computer hardware numbers and we know your ISP. When we find that our subscribers leave, We will bring our A team. We will hire our best legal team in the Bay Area to get our money back. If you the subscribers fail to comply, we will bring our B team waiting in Bangalore, they will teach you a lesson!"
> 
> "We do not have the rights to the ICC Tournaments, IPL and BPL. Even the rug was pulled before the time we had to bid. We at Willow Cricket are displeased with the way ESPN got the ICC tournament rights. BCCI also robbed us in broadcasting the IPL. Lalit Modi was our friend, our favorite business partner. Our front man to getting the rights to you. But unfortunately Lalit didn't want your continued support. BCCI failed us again. Bangladesh Cricket Board didn't want our bid to BPL or Bangladesh cricket, so we left Dhaka empty handed. They didn't want our business. Through days and nights, we come across road blocks. England Cricket Board wants to know what we done to curb piracy. Chairman Giles Clarke is one tough negotiator. Giles doesn't want our money. We can wait for another four years. In a starling development. TEN Cricket has accused us of violating broadcast standards to South Africa Cricket. We at Willow Cricket are discouraged from all of these allegations. We vow to get the Cricket rights back with our legal action!"
> 
> "With our last minute efforts we will see these things to their very end. We appreciate your business. Thank you and come again!"


didn't understand all of these you wrote. My question is are we going to be able to watch cricket in USA from Eng, RSA, AUS and NZ this year like the last year? It does not matter who will show. What is your thought about that.


----------



## bharath_das

"satexplorer" said:


> Here's what it suppose to have read,
> 
> "Thank you for writing in! We are wining and dining with our Representatives in U.S. and Indian Congress to get tough with piracy. If we ever made it to the next phase, willful and egregious violators will see our legal action. If we find people turning off the TV or not going to our website. You will pay! We have your subscription ID, computer hardware numbers and we know your ISP. When we find that our subscribers leave, We will bring our A team. We will hire our best legal team in the Bay Area to get our money back. If you the subscribers fail to comply, we will bring our B team waiting in Bangalore, they will teach you a lesson!"
> 
> "We do not have the rights to the ICC Tournaments, IPL and BPL. Even the rug was pulled before the time we had to bid. We at Willow Cricket are displeased with the way ESPN got the ICC tournament rights. BCCI also robbed us in broadcasting the IPL. Lalit Modi was our friend, our favorite business partner. Our front man to getting the rights to you. But unfortunately Lalit didn't want your continued support. BCCI failed us again. Bangladesh Cricket Board didn't want our bid to BPL or Bangladesh cricket, so we left Dhaka empty handed. They didn't want our business. Through days and nights, we come across road blocks. England Cricket Board wants to know what we done to curb piracy. Chairman Giles Clarke is one tough negotiator. Giles doesn't want our money. We can wait for another four years. In a starling development. TEN Cricket has accused us of violating broadcast standards to South Africa Cricket. We at Willow Cricket are discouraged from all of these allegations. We vow to get the Cricket rights back with our legal action!"
> 
> "With our last minute efforts we will see these things to their very end. We appreciate your business. Thank you and come again!"


Good one!!! Enjoyed it!!!


----------



## saisport

Finally its confirm that Asia Cup 2012 will be telecast on Neo Cricket (Schedule) and internet streaming will be on Willow.TV


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I think the issue is not the right. The issue is Willow cricket may go out of business.


Exactly. As best we can tell, they already have the rights to these matches.

If they're teetering on going out of business, I'm surprised they haven't listed the matches, with a new 6-month sign-up offer to try and get as much cash in as possible before they close up (like the extortion letters to subscribers 2 months ago!)

I'm guessing it shows they don't even have the resources to update the website!


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Exactly. As best we can tell, they already have the rights to these matches.
> 
> If they're teetering on going out of business, I'm surprised they haven't listed the matches, with a new 6-month sign-up offer to try and get as much cash in as possible before they close up (like the extortion letters to subscribers 2 months ago!)
> 
> I'm guessing it shows they don't even have the resources to update the website!


So when can you know if we will be able to watch cricket from Eng, Aus, RSA and NZ? I am asking many times because I am more interested to watch test matched from these countries than ICC tournaments. Please share with me if someone has any info. I will be severely disappointed if I can not see those matches.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> So when can you know if we will be able to watch cricket from Eng, Aus, RSA and NZ? I am asking many times because I am more interested to watch test matched from these countries than ICC tournaments. Please share with me if someone has any info. I will be severely disappointed if I can not see those matches.


I don't think anyone has any info. We'll probably find out the day the first test of the northern summer in England begins in late May.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> I don't think anyone has any info. We'll probably find out the day the first test of the northern summer in England begins in late May.


I send the willow again about my concern. They again replied as

Thank you for writing in. Sir, we completely understand your concern. We will update the schedule only after acquiring the broadcast rights.


----------



## rwmair

How is the Asia Cup coverage looking on Neo? Does anyone still have that channel?


----------



## bharath_das

"rwmair" said:


> How is the Asia Cup coverage looking on Neo? Does anyone still have that channel?


I watched yesterday. It was fine.. And also showing world series hockey..


----------



## satroy

I have also watched, it looks cool. If neo can get rights from eng, aus, rsa and nz that will be cool.
So do anyone know if willow will continue business otherwise we need to lobby for star cricket from india.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I have also watched, it looks cool. If neo can get rights from eng, aus, rsa and nz that will be cool.
> So do anyone know if willow will continue business otherwise we need to lobby for star cricket from india.


Neo has Indian broadcast rights to matches from NZ - or at least, for the current series NZ v RSA. It was listed on their Indian schedules. (Presumably this is why Willow is showing such a clean, unadulterated raw feed from NZ!)

TEN has Indian broadcast rights for matches from RSA. I thought I read further up this thread that Star had retained Indian rights to matches played in Australia for another 5 years.

Willow has just listed the upcoming WI v Aus and SL v Eng series as available for online streaming (to Canada only - presumably TEN holds the online rights for those in the US along with TV rights) So that means Willow is at least promising something for some customers thru the end of April.


----------



## saisport

here is what popping up when u visit BCCI.TV


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Neo has Indian broadcast rights to matches from NZ - or at least, for the current series NZ v RSA. It was listed on their Indian schedules. (Presumably this is why Willow is showing such a clean, unadulterated raw feed from NZ!)
> 
> TEN has Indian broadcast rights for matches from RSA. I thought I read further up this thread that Star had retained Indian rights to matches played in Australia for another 5 years.
> 
> Willow has just listed the upcoming WI v Aus and SL v Eng series as available for online streaming (to Canada only - presumably TEN holds the online rights for those in the US along with TV rights) So that means Willow is at least promising something for some customers thru the end of April.


So if Willow loses rights or go out of business then Neo Cricket can show tours from NZ and Ten Cricket tour from RSA? But then we will show tours from Eng and Aus?


----------



## satexplorer

UPDATE: More cricket on the internet as some matches of the ICC World Twenty20 qualifiers are streamed on a European website Quipu website quipu dot tv. Like Willow Cricket gets away with the word official. I just got this information from actual sources.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> UPDATE: More cricket on the internet as some matches of the ICC World Twenty20 qualifiers are streamed on a European website Quipu website quipu dot tv. Like Willow Cricket gets away with the word official. I just got this information from actual sources.


I don't understand what is the value of this. Espn3 will also be showing. I don't like internet stream. I like to see on TV with a good picture.


----------



## saisport

Great news willow is not giving up yet
The only T20I between south africa and India are going to be on willow.


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> Great news willow is not giving up yet
> The only T20I between south africa and India are going to be on willow.


Will this be only online or will this also be shown on the Willow Cricket TV channel?


----------



## satroy

Is Quipu TV available on Xbox360? I hate to connect my laptop to the TV. If not on Xbox360, do they stream through any other TV box?


----------



## satroy

Is Quipu TV available on youtube?


----------



## satroy

Willow cricket tv channel still advertises that they would show games from England, Australia, New Zealand and RSA. I don't know will they really show or just the old advertisement.


----------



## satexplorer

saisport said:


> here is what popping up when u visit BCCI.TV


Willow if you are seeing this. I dare you to bid with the settlement money. BCCI do pull the rug on this Willow International, Willow TV and Willow Cricket for their deceiving, manipulative and scheming ways.


----------



## rwmair

satexplorer said:


> Willow if you are seeing this. I dare you to bid with the settlement money. BCCI do pull the rug on this Willow International, Willow TV and Willow Cricket for their deceiving, manipulative and scheming ways.


I thought the same terms could be applied TO the BCCI!


----------



## saisport

Shocking news guys IPL will be live on neo cricket according to their website in north America section


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> Shocking news guys IPL will be live on neo cricket according to their website in north America section


Is it a bad or good news? I didn't understand why is it a shocking news?


----------



## saisport

Cause more likely it won't be in HD plus with bunch of commercial


----------



## rwmair

According to last year's thread, IPL was partly shown on Neo Cricket, and the remaining games were on PPV. I'd guess the same will happen this year. Maybe the PPV games can be made available in HD.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> According to last year's thread, IPL was partly shown on Neo Cricket, and the remaining games were on PPV. I'd guess the same will happen this year. Maybe the PPV games can be made available in HD.


This year all matches will be shown on Neo Cricket, no PPV HD


----------



## Pagali

I really don't follow any cricket except IPL, so can I please get an answer to the following? Thanks folks! 



> April 4-May 27 2012 *Indian Premier League*
> 
> United States: (*Dish Network ch. 584*;


Is this going to be a PPV package, as it was last year? And will it be SD or HD? 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## saisport

"Mary H" said:


> I really don't follow any cricket except IPL, so can I please get an answer to the following? Thanks folks!
> 
> Is this going to be a PPV package, as it was last year? And will it be SD or HD?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


At this moment its going to be in SD on Neo Cricket on Dish ch. 584 you can add that channel for $15.00/month don't know anything about HD yet


----------



## satroy

Who will be showing West Indies, Australia and RSA tours of England. These matches will be exciting.


----------



## Pagali

saisport said:


> At this moment its going to be in SD on Neo Cricket on Dish ch. 584 you can add that channel for $15.00/month don't know anything about HD yet


Thanks. As far as you know, will Neo show ALL the IPL matches?

I don't really care that much whether it's HD or SD.


----------



## saisport

"Mary H" said:


> Thanks. As far as you know, will Neo show ALL the IPL matches?
> 
> I don't really care that much whether it's HD or SD.


Yes they are advertising right now of full tournament


----------



## satroy

No news yet from willow tv about tour matches on Eng, RSA, NZ and Aus.


----------



## satexplorer

Mary H said:


> I really don't follow any cricket except IPL, so can I please get an answer to the following? Thanks folks!
> 
> Is this going to be a PPV package, as it was last year? And will it be SD or HD?
> 
> Thanks for any info.


BREAKING NEWS: Dish will show IPL in HD/SD. HD is $69.95 and SD is $59.95 on PPV channels 476 HD and 458, 469 SD. Prime time replays at no additional charge. $10 Early bird discount is good through April 3, 2012. The phone number to call is toll free 888-723-0189.

Just like 2011, IPL qualifying rounds and Final will not air on NEO Cricket.


----------



## Pagali

^Thanks for the update!


----------



## satroy

willow is showing India-RSA 1 T20. Are they going to show on the Willow cricket TV channel.

"IPL qualifying rounds and Final will not air on NEO Cricket" - where did you find this news?


----------



## satroy

There is no 469 and 476 channels on Dish Network


----------



## satroy

I don't know when it changed. Neo cricket was advertising to show all 76 games.


----------



## satroy

I don't see channels 476 and 469. Can anyone see them now? or is this my problem only?


----------



## satroy

Is the neo cricket feed to Dish Network and Comcast/other cables different? This does not make sense. If Neo Cricket USA does not show all IPL games, then how can cable people see those games. They don't have dish network. Also, I checked the Dish Network Web Site and it does not say that New cricket will not show all games


----------



## satroy

I called them and they said HD PPV of IPL is on channel 468


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Is the neo cricket feed to Dish Network and Comcast/other cables different? This does not make sense. If Neo Cricket USA does not show all IPL games, then how can cable people see those games. They don't have dish network. Also, I checked the Dish Network Web Site and it does not say that New cricket will not show all games


These websites ipl.indiatimes.com or youtube.com/indiatimes. Be on the lookout for a three hour delay if possible as stated in post #1.



satroy said:


> I don't see channels 476 and 469. Can anyone see them now? or is this my problem only?


Dish Network is now Dish from February 1, 2012. The website changed to dish.com/cricket you can order the IPL on PPV online.

458 SD is simulcast from satellites 72.7° (Eastern Arc) and 110° (Western Arc)
468 HD is simulcast from satellites 72.7° (Eastern Arc) and 110° (Western Arc)
469 SD is from satellite 61.5° (Eastern Arc)
476 HD is from satellite 118.7° (International) [Not available yet]


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
What is the reason you did not update one T20I between Ind and RSA telecast in USA? Willow is showing it, but not sure if it will be carried on directv and dish willow tv channel.


----------



## satroy

Willow Cricket TV channel schedule has been updated to show India Vs RSA only T20I on 30th March.


----------



## satroy

The neo cricket channel is still advertising all IPL game LIVE on neo criclet.


----------



## Pagali

satroy said:


> The neo cricket channel is still advertising all IPL game LIVE on neo criclet.


Wow. Sure would be nice to know if we need to pay up to $70 for IPL PPV, or $30 (for 2 months) for Neo Cricket...


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> The neo cricket channel is still advertising all IPL game LIVE on neo criclet.


By May 23, NEO Cricket shows nothing live. Last year it was 51 games now just regulation IPL with no playoffs.


----------



## negma

NEO website shows IPL Live under North America Schedule; as someone mentioned, channel is showing commercial for LIVE IPL all the way up to 5/27; Dish website shows PPV for both SD and HD versions; do we know if NEO CRICKET will carry all matches LIVE? Thanks!


----------



## satroy

Willow TV web site says T20 between RSA and IND and many more coming


----------



## satroy

So what is the latest? Those who subscribe neo cricket on dish network can watch IPL live in SD format (if not care about HD format)?


----------



## Pagali

satroy said:


> So what is the latest? Those who subscribe neo cricket on dish network can watch IPL live in SD format (if not care about HD format)?


Seems to me the situation is that we don't know for sure if Neo Cricket will show ALL the games, including the finals. See above... I'm waiting until Tuesday to see if we learn any more.


----------



## dilchahtahai

Why does Dish Network says, that games will be available only for "Primary Receiver" only. I have 2 TV's and 2 separate receivers and prefer to get what I subscribe in both TV's. 70$ is a cheap price for 76 games.


----------



## saisport

Great News guys "Star" grabbed the rights from BCCI
Click Here


----------



## dilchahtahai

No More Arun Lal and Laxman Shiva Rama Krishnan !!! YEHHHHHHHHHH !!!


----------



## satroy

But who will show in USA? Is this for India only?


----------



## rwmair

Willow shows some signs of life. This just in my email box this afternoon:



> We have some exciting new schedule information to share with you! In partnership with Times Internet Limited, Willow is happy to announce the live Internet video coverage of the Indian Premier League in North America! All 76 matches of the 2012 IPL will be broadcast live on Willow's YouTube channel at www.YouTube.com/Willow and will be available across our entire range of supported connected devices.
> 
> The exclusive live coverage begins on April 3rd with the Opening Ceremony, and will continue through May 27. For full details and schedule information please visit www.Willow.TV


I'd still take actual TV any day - but I guess its an option for folks without DISH.


----------



## negma

The WILLOW news is little encouraging...if NEO CRICKET does not show matches live (no one is sure yet) and if DISH PPV is the only TV option ($60 for SD and $70 for HD); Willow-YouTube would be a lot cheaper alternative ($30 for 2 months subscription).


----------



## prabs24

The only problem could be unsubscribing to willow after the two months. I have heard some folks having lots of trouble unsubscirbing. So, there is a risk!


----------



## satroy

I don't see the channel 476 on my dish network guide. Can you guys see it?


----------



## gireeshbhat

negma said:


> The WILLOW news is little encouraging...if NEO CRICKET does not show matches live (no one is sure yet) and if DISH PPV is the only TV option ($60 for SD and $70 for HD); Willow-YouTube would be a lot cheaper alternative ($30 for 2 months subscription).


I just signed up for the HD IPL package on DISH. I was charged $59.99.


----------



## satroy

gireeshbhat said:


> I just signed up for the HD IPL package on DISH. I was charged $59.99.


what i the channel number for the HD on dish network?


----------



## samradley

476


----------



## satexplorer

dilchahtahai said:


> No More Arun Lal and Laxman Shiva Rama Krishnan !!! YEHHHHHHHHHH !!!


New narrators to a new cricket documentary, after that timeshare.



satroy said:


> But who will show in USA? Is this for India only?


Willow Cricket is the cousin of Star. Only if Vijay's last minute efforts in getting Willow to transfer Star.



saisport said:


> Great News guys "Star" grabbed the rights from BCCI
> Click Here


Star outbids Sony (Multi Screen Media). India cricket returns on Star. India cricket was carried in 1995-1999 on Star Sports. After that failed bid, I wonder if Sony (Multi Screen Media) will create that new sports channel called Six.


----------



## satroy

samradley said:
 

> 476


I don't see channel 476. Do I need to subscribe before I see this channel on the guide?


----------



## satroy

NEO cricket just advertises that they would show LIVE tomorrow' game at 10 AM ET.


----------



## satroy

I subsribed for HD, but don't see 476 channel


----------



## samradley

satroy said:


> I don't see channel 476. Do I need to subscribe before I see this channel on the guide?


Probably...


----------



## samradley

satroy said:


> I subsribed for HD, but don't see 476 channel


Try power cycling ur receiver... Else recommend to call up dish


----------



## rajmarie

satroy said:


> I subsribed for HD, but don't see 476 channel


Channel 476 is on sat 118. You need HD receiver to see that channel plus a dish pointed to 118. if you have both the above..then power cycle your receiver...or call dish.


----------



## satroy

power cycled but no 476, called dish they said there is no 476 channel. Can anyone see 476 channel?


----------



## rajmarie

satroy said:


> power cycled but no 476, called dish they said there is no 476 channel. Can anyone see 476 channel?


Yes....Its listed in my guide (although being in PR...I cant subscribe to that channel as Dish has made it unavailable to PR or VI subs)

Tell Dish CSR to go to the following Dish website...telling their subs to watch the HD feed of IPL on channel 476. In the end...if you cant watch channel 476...you should ask for refund. btw...you do have satellite 118 in your setup & also you have a HD receiver. Check your satellite configuration and post.

http://www.mydish.com/pay-per-view/sports-and-events/cricket/

You can also try contact DIRT member in Dish form


----------



## satroy

yes, I am receiving signal from satellite 118


----------



## Pagali

I'm in the same situation. Paid for HD IPL PPV, but no channel 476. Power cycled, still not there. Sat 118 is in my setup, I have Hindi megapack and VIP 722 HD receiver.

The Opening Ceremony should be on right now, but it's delayed. Big surprise, huh? :lol:

ETA: Asked DIsh_answers on twitter.. their reply: "U can find it on channel 456, and 458 in SD and 376 in HD. *TF"

NOTE: "MMA" is on ch 456 -- no 376 -- SD is on 458.

ETA: When told those channels don't show, DIsh_answers said "There is no HD version of the Opening Ceremony available at this time. The schedule will have more information."

*SIGH*

Oh, forgot to mention... the schedule he referred me to, at http://www.mydish.com/pay-per-view/sports-and-events/cricket/ doesn't work either. Blank popup comes up. He verified, is forwarding problem to website. I suggested he also forward need for better info for HD PPV subscribers... :nono2:


----------



## prabs24

All,
I saw 476 in my channel guide last night. It had the opening ceremony listed for this morning. I am not at home so I do not know if I actually would have got it on TV. However, last night when I looked at the guide, it showed tomorrows match in the guide and I had a "rented" next to the title. So, I think I am getting 476.

There is supposed to be a repeat of the opening ceremony at 6PM tonight. Let me see if I actually get it on TV.


----------



## satroy

I still don't see 476


----------



## Pagali

Neither do I. But the Opening Ceremony is on 458 (SD).


----------



## satroy

They said you need to subscribe American HD package to receive channel 476


----------



## Pagali

I AM subscribed to the HD IPL package, and I'm in California. I've power cycled the HD receiver twice already... no channel 476.

Who is "they", btw?


----------



## satroy

Dish technical support told me that.
Also is the opening ceremony has finished. I wa watching opening ceremony now, and suddenly stopped.


----------



## satroy

So I changed my subscription from HD to SD. You are not going to get HD unless you subscribe american HD package.


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> So I changed my subscription from HD to SD. You are not going to get HD unless you subscribe american HD package.


This is stupid and bull****.


----------



## Pagali

satroy said:


> So I changed my subscription from HD to SD. You are not going to get HD unless you subscribe american HD package.


I don't understand what you mean by 'american HD package'. I have Dish America, which is HD, plus the Platinum HD package. Do you mean something like America's Top 200?


----------



## satroy

Mary H said:


> I don't understand what you mean by 'american HD package'. I have Dish America, which is HD, plus the Platinum HD package. Do you mean something like America's Top 200?


Then you should get the channel 476. I don't know what package, but the cost is $44.99 per month HD package of american channels.


----------



## Pagali

^Ah well... I'll call them tomorrow morning while the first game is on. Only way to make sure it actually works I guess.


----------



## satroy

The opening ceremony should run till 9.30 ET. But suddenly it stopped around 8.15 PM. Did this happen to you guys or are you still watching opening ceremony is SD?


----------



## satroy

Mary H said:


> ^Ah well... I'll call them tomorrow morning while the first game is on. Only way to make sure it actually works I guess.


Since you are not also getting 476 channel, then they gave me the wrong information. Maybe I will get 476 channel tomorrow. Can I upgrade to HD tomorrow?


----------



## Pagali

satroy said:


> The opening ceremony should run till 9.30 ET. But suddenly it stopped around 8.15 PM. Did this happen to you guys or are you still watching opening ceremony is SD?


I turned it off. Can't stand Salman Khan.


----------



## gireeshbhat

To add to the confusion here is the official IPL newsbite for broadcaster partners http://www.iplt20.com/news/2012/announcements/599/broadcasters-for-dlf-ipl-2012 . It states both NEO and Echostar are the broadcasters for IPL in the USA.


----------



## satroy

gireeshbhat said:


> To add to the confusion here is the official IPL newsbite for broadcaster partners http://www.iplt20.com/news/2012/announcements/599/broadcasters-for-dlf-ipl-2012 . It states both NEO and Echostar are the broadcasters for IPL in the USA.


I don't know what is the new information you are giving. Everybody knows Neo Cricket and Dish PPV are broadcasting IPL in USA where Neo Cricket will not broadcast all games. The confusion is about the HD subscription from the Dish and channel 476 missing.


----------



## rwmair

Following thru on the IPL saga, I just noticed that ATN in Canada appears to have severed their connection with Neo Cricket as of March 29. The ATN-Neo channel has been re-branded ATN-Cricket, and according to schedules, has reverted to nothing but repeat airings of ODI and T20 international matches, instead of the non-stop cricket-centric/filler programming that Neo was providing them. Rogers took the IPL rights in Canada last year so ATN couldn't show that, and with NEO having lost the BCCI rights - ATN obviously wondered what they were getting for their money! 

No doubt IPL will keep NEO alive in the US for another 6 weeks, but then what?

Thank goodness WI v Aust test matches are on TEN for the next 3 weeks!


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I don't know what is the new information you are giving. Everybody knows Neo Cricket and Dish PPV are broadcasting IPL in USA where Neo Cricket will not broadcast all games. The confusion is about the HD subscription from the Dish and channel 476 missing.


The list at http://www.iplt20.com/news/2012/announcements/599/broadcasters-for-dlf-ipl-2012 doesn't mention Willow for the US!


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> Great News guys "Star" grabbed the rights from BCCI
> Click Here


Congrats to Star/ESPN-StarSports. BCCi rights for 2012-2018.

At least ... until 2014 when BCCI claims payments didn't arrive in time, and they void the contract and seek a new one for even more money!

Hopefully Willow or whomever picks that up in the US will get the raw feed, and not relay the broadcasts shown in India, with so much advertizing its hard to see the cricket! (I note the CEO of ESS said on cricinfo "viewer experience will not be compromised" - which means it most likely will be!)


----------



## bharath_das

"Mary H" said:


> I turned it off. Can't stand Salman Khan.


Me too.. Real crap..


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> I don't know what is the new information you are giving. Everybody knows Neo Cricket and Dish PPV are broadcasting IPL in USA where Neo Cricket will not broadcast all games. The confusion is about the HD subscription from the Dish and channel 476 missing.


I am a subscriber of American top 120+ HD package, so I am getting IPL in HD.


----------



## rajmarie

satroy said:


> So I changed my subscription from HD to SD. You are not going to get HD unless you subscribe american HD package.


Thats a lie. You dont need to sub to HD American package to get PPV in HD. Thats was Dish is selling this IPL...basically as PPV in HD. They uplinked this channel 476 specifically for this IPL only (dont know if they will re-use this in future).

Did you try contacting one of the DIRT member on Dish form & see if they can resolve your issue


----------



## Pagali

OK.. I guess there's a game on this morning, but I wouldn't know for sure, because 476 still isn't showing up on my receiver, plus ch 458 (the SD feed) just keeps telling me I have to purchase the PPV (although I already did, of course.)

I've got customer service on the phone, trying to figure out what's wrong on both counts, HD and SD! Way to go, Dish!

Are other folks seeing the game?


----------



## tellhigh

I just orderd IPL Hd and i am not seeing the channel too. I am going to try and reboot my receiver.


----------



## Pagali

I'm on with advanced tech support now, trying to get 476 to show up. SD on 458 is working.

OK... he finally gave up, was about to file a report on 476, but got an update that other folks are having IPL HD PPV authorization problems. So it seems they're working on it. Said to keep checking it, call back in a couple of days if it doesn't show up.

BTW... He said ch 476 should be on the 129 satellite... which I have.


----------



## glamanks

One thing you guys can try is to do "Check Switch" again by going to system info's point dish section. You shouldn't have to do this though as the receiver should pick up that channel on power cycling or automatically. Their tech support should help.

You don't need american packages for this. All you need is HD receiver and HD option added to your account (supposed to be free for life).


----------



## Pagali

^Yeah, he had me do the check switch test... Didn't help. See my update, just above your post.


----------



## rajmarie

Channel 476 is on sat 118. I can see it in my guide but couldn't subscribe to it because it not available for PR or VI


----------



## tellhigh

Nothing worked. Currently chatting with the CSR.


----------



## tellhigh

The initial rep was giving me crap that i dont have 129 sat, then i had to tell him i have Super dish. They transfered me to advance CSR,

"The engineers are aware of the issue and are working on getting it resolve now, I apologize for the inconvenience."


----------



## Pagali

tellhigh said:


> The initial rep was giving me crap that i dont have 129 sat, then i had to tell him i have Super dish. They transfered me to advance CSR,
> 
> "The engineers are aware of the issue and are working on getting it resolve now, I apologize for the inconvenience."


Yes, that's what I was told by advanced tech support also, as I said in post #122, above.


----------



## prabs24

It worked for me. I tuned in at 6PM CDT as the TV Guide said for the repeat of the opening ceremony. But they showed only the last 30 minutes of the ceremony. But it was in HD. I think I got lucky with 476 then!


----------



## tellhigh

Well for now it is going to be on Neo.


----------



## rajmarie

Everybody who receives signal from TP32 on Sat 118 should be able to see channel 476 in their guide now. Please verify and check if you guys can watch the IPL in HD on 476.


----------



## Pagali

rajmarie said:


> Everybody who receives signal from TP32 on Sat 118 should be able to see channel 476 in their guide now. Please verify and check if you guys can watch the IPL in HD on 476.


476 is now showing up in my guide, but it doesn't show I've paid for it. If I try to select it, it tells me I need to subscribe.

[formerly Mary H]


----------



## satroy

Ultimately I got channel 476 and subscribed HD package. I am watching now the replay on HD. Note that I don't subscribe any american HD package. I have only Hindi mega pack.


----------



## rajmarie

"satroy" said:


> Ultimately I got channel 476 and subscribed HD package. I am watching now the replay on HD. Note that I don't subscribe any american HD package. I have only Hindi mega pack.


Congrats man. Enjoy ipl & watch kkr lift the ipl trophy this year in HD.

As I mentioned before....you or anybody else don't need to sub to any specific pack for ordering HD ppv from dish.


----------



## Pagali

Today's game is delayed because of rain, already 2 hours late. Just curious... since there only seems to be one SD PPV channel and one HD, what are they going to do on the days when there are 2 games right after one another? (one at 4 PM IST, one at 8 PM IST) 

This one could very easily end more than 4 hours from the scheduled starting time...

ETA: They just announced the game will start at 10:30 IST, and each team will play 12 overs.


----------



## gireeshbhat

Watching the IPL in HD on PPV without any ads (in between overs or on half the screen during overs) is worth every penny of $59.99

If I watch that State Farm desi ad once more I am surely going to puke.:lol:


----------



## dilchahtahai

Only one issue though. I have 2 receiver and 2 different TV SET and I can watch IPL PPV only in 1 receiver. Dish Network has stupid contract that ppv event can be only transmitted to 1 receiver. What an idiotic thing. Person cant watch PPV in 2 room? WTF.


----------



## satroy

I have asked willow tv about future series broadcast. They replied,
Dear Customer,

We regret for the delayed reply. We are now very pleased to inform you that Willow will broadcast all 76 matches of the Indian Premier League (IPL) 2012 season.

We are working working on acquiring the broadcast rights for future series. Kindly keep visiting Willow Tv for the latest updates.


----------



## rwmair

dilchahtahai said:


> Only one issue though. I have 2 receiver and 2 different TV SET and I can watch IPL PPV only in 1 receiver. Dish Network has stupid contract that ppv event can be only transmitted to 1 receiver. What an idiotic thing. Person cant watch PPV in 2 room? WTF.


Take the standard-def output connection from your receiver #1, put it into an RF modulator, and feed it thru the house cable-TV wiring so then you can see the picture from your receiver #1 in any other room where you have a TV and cable-TV outlet on the wall. It will only be in SD, but its better than nothing - indeed, if your TV2 is a SD TV, its better this way. The Dish receivers generally have UHF remotes, so you can control receiver #1 from the other rooms while watching receiver #1.


----------



## Pagali

I really don't understand how Dish thinks they can do a decent job of presenting the IPL tournament with only one HD channel. Twice now, that I know of, the early game has been delayed, once from rain and one from an electrical fire in the stadium. So today, for instance, the game starts about 20 minutes late. This makes it run over the scheduled starting time of the next game, 7:20 AM PDT. So they cut off the broadcast at the end of the game, skipping the interviews, summaries, presentations... but the strange thing is, they have yet to start the next scheduled game, and now it's 25+ minutes late too. The channel's just been sitting there with the DishHD logo for quite a while. How inefficient can they get? It worked so much better last year when they had 2 dedicated SD channels.


----------



## satroy

Cricket is the lowest priority programming in USA on Dish or DirecTV.


----------



## rwmair

You also have to assume the people putting the pictures on the air for DISH have no clue about the game, its timing, or schedules. They just open the tap when some pictures come down the line.

At least they didn't switch from the first game (with, say 2 overs to go) to go to the pre-game intros for the second game.


----------



## rwmair

Willow website now lists West Indies in England series (mid May thru June) on their "Events" page as upcoming matches that will be viewable online.

No mention of it on the home page, and the Willow TV channel schedules don't go out that far.


----------



## Pagali

Question -- is anybody here signed up for the IPL SD PPV? If so, are they also using just one channel? I would consider switching if they are managing that subscription better. HD's nice, but not absolutely required.


----------



## saisport

Pagali said:


> Question -- is anybody here signed up for the IPL SD PPV? If so, are they also using just one channel? I would consider switching if they are managing that subscription better. HD's nice, but not absolutely required.


Yes I do have SD PPV but let me tell you my frustration first of all they did cut the presentation part from first match and they started the second match after the 9th over from first inning so i didnot even watch till 9th over except those Dish PPV with some annoying music.agree with some people that they do not want to present the game in manner but they just want to milk the money from their customer.
really mad


----------



## Pagali

saisport said:


> Yes I do have SD PPV but let me tell you my frustration first of all they did cut the presentation part from first match and they started the second match after the 9th over from first inning so i didnot even watch till 9th over except those Dish PPV with some annoying music.agree with some people that they do not want to present the game in manner but they just want to milk the money from their customer.
> really mad


OK, we did get the same treatment then. Really awful business decision.. and obviously not a popular enough item for them to care very much.

How about the Dish Neo Channel? Are they handling overlapping games any differently? (I know they supposedly won't show the finals, but anyway...)


----------



## dilchahtahai

rwmair said:


> Take the standard-def output connection from your receiver #1, put it into an RF modulator, and feed it thru the house cable-TV wiring so then you can see the picture from your receiver #1 in any other room where you have a TV and cable-TV outlet on the wall. It will only be in SD, but its better than nothing - indeed, if your TV2 is a SD TV, its better this way. The Dish receivers generally have UHF remotes, so you can control receiver #1 from the other rooms while watching receiver #1.


Sorry cant do it that way. 2nd TV in my other room has "separate Dish Receiver". Its because, 2nd TV is also HDTV. I get Neocricket channel in both TV, so I can watch match in SD, but then once you see anything in HD, who would like to see it in SD?  Its okay, I am not complaining, as long as I can see it in one TV in HD Format. HD just ROCKS !!! I dont see anything in TV if it is not in HD.


----------



## rwmair

dilchahtahai said:


> Sorry cant do it that way. 2nd TV in my other room has "separate Dish Receiver". Its because, 2nd TV is also HDTV. I get Neocricket channel in both TV, so I can watch match in SD, but then once you see anything in HD, who would like to see it in SD?  Its okay, I am not complaining, as long as I can see it in one TV in HD Format. HD just ROCKS !!! I dont see anything in TV if it is not in HD.


I understand - the HD pictures are great, and its tough having cricket just in SD most of the time. I prefer to watch it on my older SD TVs, as the SD picture looks better there than on a HDTV!

As I've said before here, while the 24-hour/7-days cricket channels have some good points, one downside is the chances of cricket mostly in HD anytime soon are close to zero. I'm glad its up for the IPL via PPV - even tho I'm not an IPL fan.

There is new multi-media over coax which Dish uses to send HD pictures from its new Hopper DVR/receiver over the house coax cables to slave receivers in other rooms - but I don't know how you would set this up yourself with older receivers. But perhaps this concept is not far away.


----------



## jmukesh

Dish Network is not advertising this but they're offering free IPL for all subscribers of any South Asian TV subscribers. Check this link: 

go to dish.com 'back slash' redirects 'back slash' promotion 'back slash' ipl

They charge you and then issue the entire credit!!


----------



## negma

T & C:

Free IPL offer: Valid for new DISH service activation with a qualifying South Asian package ($24.99/mo or higher), or *existing customer upgrade to Hindi Mega Pack or Hindi Premium Pack*, between 3/01/12 and 5/05/12.


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
West Indies tour of England will be shown by willow cricket. Please update.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
The Willow TV web site has been updated with Australia tour of England and South Africa tour of England. Please update.


----------



## satroy

Do anyone know who is going to cover tours in India from India in USA?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Satexplorer,
> The Willow TV web site has been updated with Australia tour of England and South Africa tour of England. Please update.


Any idea if these, and the WI tour of England, will be internet only, or on the Willow TV channel as well? TV schedules on their website only go till next week (Apr 30) at this point.

Either way, I assume it will be a relay of what is broadcast in India by Star Cricket, rather than a raw feed from Sky Sports in the UK. Quality coverage with minimal interruptions would be too much to expect from Willow!


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Any idea if these, and the WI tour of England, will be internet only, or on the Willow TV channel as well? TV schedules on their website only go till next week (Apr 30) at this point.
> 
> Either way, I assume it will be a relay of what is broadcast in India by Star Cricket, rather than a raw feed from Sky Sports in the UK. Quality coverage with minimal interruptions would be too much to expect from Willow!


I am sure it will be also shown on Willow Cricket TV channel, otherwise this channel would have gone.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Do anyone know who is going to cover tours in India from India in USA?


Star says that India Cricket rights are to be shown Worldwide. Back in March Canada lost NEO Cricket replaced by ATN Cricket. Star India Plus in America stopped showing highlights from ICC Cricket World, in the third week of April. Star has yet to say, if India Cricket are to be distributed to various channels or launch maybe replace a Cricket channel.


----------



## saisport

If stars launches their channel in US market then Willow will definitely go out of business


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> If stars launches their channel in US market then Willow will definitely go out of business


Maybe Star and Willow will come to an agreement where they will make Willow cricket channel as Star-Willow cricket channel and Willow get the shared revenue.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
I saw that you removed Willow Cricket channel from West Indies, Australia and South Africa tour of England. So Willow will only be showing online, not on TV channel. Then what is the point of Willow cricket channel?


----------



## satroy

I have Xbox 360 and can watch you tube there. Will I be able to watch Willow TV online youtube through Xbox on TV? If they don't show any more cricket on Willow TV cricket channel, then I have no option other than youtube.


----------



## satroy

Satexploer,
I don't know why you removed Willow Cricket channel as a USA broadcaster list for tours by WI, AUS and RSA to England. If Willow cricket TV channel exists, it will be shown there. If they discontinue TV channel, then that is different.


----------



## satroy

Olympics 2012 will be broadcast live online on nbcolympics.com. Do you know how can I watch on HD TV that website without using laptop? Which IPTV device supports nbcolympics.com?


----------



## satroy

I didn't get any response on this forum. So will willow cricket tv channel (directv and dish) cover Eng tour of WI?


----------



## satroy

Can willow tv stream be watched on xbox360?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Can willow tv stream be watched on xbox360?


You still support Willow TV Satroy? The way Willow threatened it's customers, I think it has already lost a lot of respect!


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> You still support Willow TV Satroy? The way Willow threatened it's customers, I think it has already lost a lot of respect!


Unfortunately I have to because there is no other options. Who is going to broadcast Eng tour of WI, AUS and RSA in USA? Are willow going to cover through TV channel on Dish and DirecTV? I am more interested to watch test matches played in England than IPL.

If I don't support Willow, then how can I watch test matches?


----------



## satroy

I see this forum is very quiet. Not many postings had been seen. Looks like no one has any new info.


----------



## satroy

Saxexplorer,
The willow cricket tv channel schedule is updated. They listed WI vs Eng test match will be shown LIVE. So update your first page.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> You still support Willow TV Satroy? The way Willow threatened it's customers, I think it has already lost a lot of respect!


I told you that Willow will show ENG tours on cricket tv channel. I understand what willow did. But you must provide your gratitude to willow for bringing cricket in USA with a cheap cost. You should always admit that something is better than nothing. Yes, I support willow because I can see something which I never thought I will be after coming to USA.


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I told you that Willow will show ENG tours on cricket tv channel. I understand what willow did. But you must provide your gratitude to willow for bringing cricket in USA with a cheap cost. You should always admit that something is better than nothing. Yes, I support willow because I can see something which I never thought I will be after coming to USA.


Satexplorer and others,
Willow cricket chanel on TV is showing direct sky feed without ad. So willow is not as bad as you guys are thinking. Support willow, cheers


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Satexplorer and others,
> Willow cricket chanel on TV is showing direct sky feed without ad. So willow is not as bad as you guys are thinking. Support willow, cheers


Wow - this is great news!

I'm not in the US right not, so was wondering what was being shown there. I saw some nice clean feed direct from Sky Sports UK on Fox Sports Australia earlier tonight.

Hopefully Willow can keep this up for the next 3 months!


----------



## saisport

Can't believe they cut the broadcast in middle before the presentation ceremony of IPL final


----------



## satroy

They have 2.30 PM cut off. That is why it is always better to be shown on a 24 hours cricket channel like Neo Cricket.


----------



## gireeshbhat

Boy am I pissed off. On the phone currently with DISH about them cutting off telecast before the presentation. I am tired of being treated like this even after paying $59.99 for the event, It is things like this that make me seriuosly consider only watching the free streams online.


----------



## dilchahtahai

I was upset as well, but I was quickly able to find free streaming and saw ceremony...but that is bad from Dish network.


----------



## satexplorer

saisport said:


> Can't believe they cut the broadcast in middle before the presentation ceremony of IPL final


Slow over rates? or Does DirecTV's CricketTicket cutting the broadcast in the middle of a game/presentation, come back to hunt us fans. Blame Willow TV for giving DirecTV CricketTicket and IPL to Dish Network those rights. I said this a long time ago stop supporting Willow. That channel with the same owner with the same mistakes, same graining PAL to NTSC broadcast, same 90's website design and same greediness.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Please add to your list the Zim triangular T-20 series (Zim, Bang, RSA)


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> Slow over rates? or Does DirecTV's CricketTicket cutting the broadcast in the middle of a game/presentation, come back to hunt us fans. Blame Willow TV for giving DirecTV CricketTicket and IPL to Dish Network those rights. I said this a long time ago stop supporting Willow. That channel with the same owner with the same mistakes, same graining PAL to NTSC broadcast, same 90's website design and same greediness.


I was happy with the recent Eng-WI test matches broadcast by Willow. I support Willow.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I was happy with the recent Eng-WI test matches broadcast by Willow. I support Willow.


While I have no love for Willow, I agree with Satroy that what I saw of the 2nd Eng-WI test match was possibly the best cricket coverage (sharpest picture, fewest interruptions, lack of additional on-screen clutter by 3rd parties) I've seen from Willow since they "took over" CricketTicket. If only they would show Ch9 feed from Australia this way!


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Satexplorer,
> Please add to your list the Zim triangular T-20 series (Zim, Bang, RSA)


Despite the addition of Bangladesh, the series will remain an UNOFFICIAL one with the matches classed as practice matches only. It is also UNLIKELY to be televised as per Zimbabwe Cricket's financial considerations.


----------



## saisport

What's up with ten cricket today been playing music almost all day will they be up to broadcast 2nd t20?????


----------



## satroy

Ten cricket pak/sl picture quality looks very bad even in SD context. Do you all have the same experience?


----------



## Bugs Bunny

satroy said:


> Ten cricket pak/sl picture quality looks very bad even in SD context. Do you all have the same experience?


Yes. Same here. Blurry, even from a distance.


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> Ten cricket pak/sl picture quality looks very bad even in SD context. Do you all have the same experience?


Yes, same here too..


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> Yes, same here too..


SatExplorer,
Willow cricket is now better than Ten Cricket in terms of picture quality and less advertisement. So you might be wrong in your frustration with Willow Cricket


----------



## satroy

As part of its strategy to focus on non-cricket sports, Neo Sports Broadcast has rebranded its cricket focussed channel to a premium all-sports channel.

Consequently, Neo Cricket will have its name changed to Neo Prime starting 3 June.

But in USA, the channel is still Neo Cricket and showing all old games. Do you know whether this channel in USA will be changed to Neo Prime?


----------



## satroy

Will willow cricket cover Friends T 20 from England? Last year they did.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Will willow cricket cover Friends T 20 from England? Last year they did.


Hopefully only with direct feed from Sky like they have used for the Eng-WI test matches. I don't want to see stuff rebroadcast from Star India anymore!


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Hopefully only with direct feed from Sky like they have used for the Eng-WI test matches. I don't want to see stuff rebroadcast from Sky India anymore!


I don't think they will show any English county cricket this year. Their web site did not list any.


----------



## glamanks

T-20 has been a killer for ODIs and Tests which are actually true test of a cricketer's caliber. With 5 IPL seasons gone, did India ever find a bowler who can be considered a hands-down match winner? No. Kohli (most successful in new generation) is not good in T20. Yusuf (good in T-20) has been a failure at ODIs. Think about it


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I don't think they will show any English county cricket this year. Their web site did not list any.


Although Willow's website doesn't list anything until just a few days before they start broadcasting it. The Aus/Ind-SL tri series from February was still listed as an "upcoming series" on their TV schedule page (http://cricket.willow.tv/) even after the Eng-WI test series had started.


----------



## satroy

did you see the same thing I see on ten cricket today?
Firstly the picture is occasionally stopping and secondly the bottom is cut and I cannot see the score


----------



## saisport

Yes I had a same issue


----------



## negma

Most awful coverage ever...


----------



## satroy

negma said:


> Most awful coverage ever...


see willow is better now


----------



## rwmair

negma said:


> Most awful coverage ever...


I don't know what happened, but it couldn't have been as bad as Willow showing matches from Australia as rebroadcast by Star Cricket India, with the feed coming from someone's cable box in Mumbai....


----------



## crabtrp

I have found Willow's coverage of the recent WI series in England to have been very good. Best PQ I have seen from the cricket channels and the uninterrupted SKY coverage is refreshing. It is still woeful compared to HD but watchable. I am looking forward to the rest of the summer, the SA series will be great.


----------



## saisport

Don't jinx urselves LoL


----------



## satroy

Surprisingly Aus vs Ire ODI is being shown by Willow cricket and ESPN3 both


----------



## saisport

Really Bad News guys atleast for me World Cup T20 2012 will be live on ESPN3.com i just seen ad on Cricinfo homepage


----------



## crabtrp

That would suck.


----------



## gireeshbhat

More information here
http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/chat/_/id/43702/icc-tim-anderson
See the last section:
ICC is very excited that the ICC World T20 will be broadcast live and exclusive in to the U.S. on ESPN3.
To see if you are eligible to watch ESPN3 go here: http://espn.go.com/espn3/channelFinder


----------



## crabtrp

I knew I was not eligible for espn3. I guess I need to find alternate ways of finding the games. I need to watch England's attempt at defending the title.


----------



## satroy

No one is showing Friends Provident T20 in USA. Also will anyone show SL premium league in USA?


----------



## Rocket22

satroy said:


> Also will anyone show SL premium league in USA?


ESPN3 has it.

And guys, I request you to write/call/email to ESPN to show the World Cup T20 games on TV (ESPN2 or ESPN Classic). Whatever TV ratings their filler programs draw between 6 am and noon I'm sure top level cricket can do better, thanks to the millions of ex-pat cricket fans in the country. We just have to get our voices heard. We want cricket on TV in HD, not streamed in poor quality over the internet!


----------



## satroy

I don't see in this thread anything mentioned about who will be showing in USA tours to Australia, NZ and RSA. They used to be shown on Willow Cricket. Will they be showing these tours this year as well? Do they still have rights of cricket from Australia, New Zealand and South Africa?


----------



## rwmair

Rocket22 said:


> ESPN3 has it.
> 
> And guys, I request you to write/call/email to ESPN to show the World Cup T20 games on TV (ESPN2 or ESPN Classic). Whatever TV ratings their filler programs draw between 6 am and noon I'm sure top level cricket can do better, thanks to the millions of ex-pat cricket fans in the country. We just have to get our voices heard. We want cricket on TV in HD, not streamed in poor quality over the internet!


I fully agree with your thinking. And I wish the logic were true.

However, I suspect ESPN will see it differently - and the filler programs will probably rate just as highly (some people will watch anything if its on ESPN - hence televising sports-talk radio shows, etc!), while the infomercials pay for themselves whereas cricket doesn't. More important will be trying to line advertisers for ESPN to cash in on during the cricket. (I've followed years of attempts to get Aussie Rules football onto ESPN instead of niche channels or internet streaming - and heard all the excuses.) Sorry to be the downer on this.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I don't see in this thread anything mentioned about who will be showing in USA tours to Australia, NZ and RSA. They used to be shown on Willow Cricket. Will they be showing these tours this year as well? Do they still have rights of cricket from Australia, New Zealand and South Africa?


I thought Willow had 4 year contracts from those boards - so assuming they continue to operate as in the past two years, they should have two years to go on those contracts. We've all speculated they will fold or morph into something else, but so far it hasn't happened. Maybe they will limp along.

Hopefully they'll continue their trend from this northern UK summer of bringing in crisp, clear, unadultered raw feed from the source instead of cable rebroadcasts of the games as shown in India.


----------



## saisport

Any idea who will be telecasting new Zealand tour of India ???


----------



## glamanks

That will be on NEO, most likely.


----------



## saisport

Neo lost the rights of BCCI this year and star got the rights at this moment I wonder if willow will telecast as they have lot of cricket from star


----------



## satroy

I am watching U-19 world cup match now on espn3 via Xbox. The picture is pretty good. So why are you guys complaining?


----------



## crabtrp

satroy said:


> I am watching U-19 world cup match now on espn3 via Xbox. The picture is pretty good. So why are you guys complaining?


My internet service is not eligible for ESPN 3. Just a small point.


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> I am watching U-19 world cup match now on espn3 via Xbox. The picture is pretty good. So why are you guys complaining?


Cause not everybody lucky enough like u to have espn3


----------



## rajmarie

& the funny thing is I am forced to pay quite a lot for having the espn pack of channel in my dish package ( infact all sat/cable/telco does)


----------



## saisport

"rajmarie" said:


> & the funny thing is I am forced to pay quite a lot for having the espn pack of channel in my dish package ( infact all sat/cable/telco does)


U have espn3 on dish ????


----------



## rajmarie

"saisport" said:


> U have espn3 on dish ????


The point is espn3 should be available to all espn subs As part of tv everywhere & not tied to ISP deals


----------



## saisport

"rajmarie" said:


> The point is espn3 should be available to all espn subs As part of tv everywhere & not tied to ISP deals


Completely agree as I got espn through dish as well as local cable plus internet through local cable as well


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> I am watching U-19 world cup match now on espn3 via Xbox. The picture is pretty good. So why are you guys complaining?


Looks like HD too....hopefully it will look the same during 20-20 worlc cup too


----------



## satroy

there is no TV channel for espn3, it is only online


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> Neo lost the rights of BCCI this year and star got the rights at this moment I wonder if willow will telecast as they have lot of cricket from star


I don't think willow can broadcast. They do not have right for Indian cricket. I think right for USA is still open. Also it could be possible that Indian cricket will be black out in USA.
Actually I don't care or not interested to watch cricket played in India. In my opinion those are not cricket. I am more interested to watch cricket played in Australia and South Africa.
This thread do not list who will show cricket from Australia and RSA. I hope willow will get the right and will show. I am keeping my finger crossed.


----------



## satroy

Last year willow has shown Clydesdale Bank 40 from England and T20 provident as well. But this year they are not showing.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Last year willow has shown Clydesdale Bank 40 from England and T20 provident as well. But this year they are not showing.


By memory, all the English country cricket that Willow showed last year was via Star Cricket rebroadcasts in India (ie, from someone's cable box in Mumbai or elsewhere). I wonder if Willow were forced to, or decided, to discontinue this method of bringing feeds into the US.

This would explain their use of the wonderful raw feed from Sky Sports for the international matches in England this summer, and the lack of country cricket in any form. Hopefully, if they continue showing matches from Australia at the end of the year, they might use a raw feed from Channel 9 too?? That would be a nice Christmas present!


----------



## satroy

I got the following response from willow
Dear Willow TV Customer,

There is an incredibly exciting lineup of cricket events scheduled to be covered exclusively on Willow in 2012. 

India host New Zealand and England, 
England host South Africa, 
Australia hosts South Africa and Sri Lanka, 
South Africa hosts New Zealand and Pakistan, 
The KFC Big Bash Twenty20 and much much more.


----------



## satroy

In that case how come Neo cricket is still in business in USA. They are not going to show any Live matches.


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> In that case how come Neo cricket is still in business in USA. They are not going to show any Live matches.


Check my reply back and I said that Willow more likely will telecast India nz as the raw feed from England is also part of what star cricket uses for their HD channel.


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I got the following response from willow
> Dear Willow TV Customer,
> 
> There is an incredibly exciting lineup of cricket events scheduled to be covered exclusively on Willow in 2012.
> 
> India host New Zealand and England,
> England host South Africa,
> Australia hosts South Africa and Sri Lanka,
> South Africa hosts New Zealand and Pakistan,
> The KFC Big Bash Twenty20 and much much more.


I have a feeling that they will get these from star india feed. So the picture quality will not be great.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> I got the following response from willow
> Dear Willow TV Customer,
> 
> There is an incredibly exciting lineup of cricket events scheduled to be covered exclusively on Willow in 2012.
> 
> India host New Zealand and England,
> England host South Africa,
> Australia hosts South Africa and Sri Lanka,
> South Africa hosts New Zealand and Pakistan,
> The KFC Big Bash Twenty20 and much much more.


:icon_lame

Don't give them your love for watching cricket. Willow lost all ICC tournaments, Willow thinks they're in the game by broadcasting a bunch of tour cricket games on TV. Willow save your money, stop entertaining your empty offices!

First of, why Willow is not merging with Star Cricket? I'm sure there is No black box in Mumbai. But limited staff in their Bangalore office. Just hand over your South Africa Cricket rights to TEN Cricket. Set up a alternate cricket channel and replace useless NEO Cricket and air IPL and New Zealand cricket.

Timing of the ads on Willow. No professionalism whatsoever.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> :icon_lame
> 
> Don't give them your love for watching cricket. Willow lost all ICC tournaments, Willow thinks they're in the game by broadcasting a bunch of tour cricket games on TV. Willow save your money, stop entertaining your empty offices!
> 
> First of, why Willow is not merging with Star Cricket? I'm sure there is No black box in Mumbai. But limited staff in their Bangalore office. Just hand over your South Africa Cricket rights to TEN Cricket. Set up a alternate cricket channel and replace useless NEO Cricket and air IPL and New Zealand cricket.
> 
> Timing of the ads on Willow. No professionalism whatsoever.


I could not follow what you are saying. But I like or love Willow Cricket because of them I can watch some good cricket while in USA. Note that Cricket is not a popular sports in USA, still we can watch some cricket here due to Willow.


----------



## satroy

Still I could not understand how Neo cricket is managing to keep its channel in USA. This channel is both on Satellite and cable. Who subscribe Neo cricket?


----------



## satroy

When I watch espn3 on xbox, I see ticker at the bottom of the screen called xbox live ticker. Do anyone know how to get rod of this ticker?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> I could not follow what you are saying. But I like or love Willow Cricket because of them I can watch some good cricket while in USA. Note that Cricket is not a popular sports in USA, still we can watch some cricket here due to Willow.


You can't follow what I'm saying? Your just another Happy Willow Customer. :lol:


----------



## Rocket22

rwmair said:


> I fully agree with your thinking. And I wish the logic were true.
> 
> However, I suspect ESPN will see it differently - and the filler programs will probably rate just as highly (some people will watch anything if its on ESPN - hence televising sports-talk radio shows, etc!), while the infomercials pay for themselves whereas cricket doesn't. More important will be trying to line advertisers for ESPN to cash in on during the cricket. (I've followed years of attempts to get Aussie Rules football onto ESPN instead of niche channels or internet streaming - and heard all the excuses.) Sorry to be the downer on this.


With all due respect, there's a difference between the size of fanbase for Aussie Rules football and cricket in America. And, if I'm not mistaken, most Aussie football games are scheduled in near prime time in the US. The networks are not gonna give up their top-rated live American sports programs for an ultra-niche product. Most cricket games on the other hand are on at AM or early PM when there aren't many programs on that are capable of generating good ratings/ad-revenues.

There are over a million hardcore ex-pat cricket fans living in the US. You can't tell me the ratings wouldn't be better than the filler programs at 6-11 AM (which average less than 150,000) for top tournaments. Perhaps their ad-revenues wouldn't be as good for the first year as it takes time for people to find out and switch service providers but this is/should be a long term project. A beautiful sport like cricket would attract many casual fans over time that would help grow their overall viewership and ad-revenues, just like soccer has over the years.

Also, it's not all about ad-revenues. Much of the money ESPN makes is from subscription fees (from service providers). Cricket fans are so hardcore and willing to even pay money to watch that they would switch to companies that provide them top-class cricket for free. That's additional money for the service providers and in turn ESPN.

Cricket in America is where soccer was 20 years ago. With the help of fans, investors, and TV networks it can reach nearly the same popularity in 20 years as soccer has now. For cricket it may even take shorter because, unlike a decade ago, time is very much in favor of niche sports now with dozens of sports networks willing to pay money for properties with low ratings. For example, Italian Serie A and Spanish La Liga each received a $20+ mil/per season deal despite getting less than 150,000-200,000 viewers per game (MLS gets $28 mil for ratings that averages under 250,000 on the two major networks). The main reason cricket is where it is now is that the games were always buried in PPV and subscription based channels. To grow the sport needs to be on "free" cable/sat TV where they can convert the curious and casual viewers into fans over time. If there can be 300+ soccer games on cable/sat each year making $350 mil in rights fee, no reason cricket can't have at least 1/5th the exposure and money.

Another factor that should help cricket is that it has lots of mini-breaks where they can show short/regular commercials, unlike in soccer. That has to be appealing to the TV networks, and make it worthwhile for them to invest in the sport. If we want cricket to become more popular the fans also have to do their part (i.e. constantly request the networks to put cricket on and the service providers to get the channels that televise cricket) .


----------



## Rocket22

The network beIN Sports which is advertising itself as the "America's New International Sports Channel" will likely televise some cricket in the future. But to be sure I request everyone to email them and post on their facebook wall to get top cricket properties and perhaps even sub-license the ICC events from ESPN3 so we can watch them on TV. These guys have shown they are willing to throw insane money to get things started (evidenced by the relatively big rights fee they paid to some niche European soccer leagues that gets low ratings). They are one of our best bets to get top level cricket on "free" cable/sat TV.


----------



## rajmarie

Sent email to espn requesting then to put T20 WC on their tv channel also along with their edpn3 network. No response for last 4 days.

I will not change my ISP just to ser this.


----------



## satroy

Rocket22 said:


> The network beIN Sports which is advertising itself as the "America's New International Sports Channel" will likely televise some cricket in the future. But to be sure I request everyone to email them and post on their facebook wall to get top cricket properties and perhaps even sub-license the ICC events from ESPN3 so we can watch them on TV. These guys have shown they are willing to throw insane money to get things started (evidenced by the relatively big rights fee they paid to some niche European soccer leagues that gets low ratings). They are one of our best bets to get top level cricket on "free" cable/sat TV.


this is never going to happen, not in our life time


----------



## satroy

rajmarie said:


> Sent email to espn requesting then to put T20 WC on their tv channel also along with their edpn3 network. No response for last 4 days.
> 
> I will not change my ISP just to ser this.


this is not going to happen


----------



## Rocket22

satroy said:


> this is never going to happen, not in our life time


Care to explain? I've heard the "never gonna happen" line many times 20-25 years ago from pessimistic and lazy soccer fans (and 10 years ago from some rugby fans). We've all seen how that turned out. It would also happen to cricket already if ICC/BCCI weren't short sighted by taking the quick/bigger money from pay-per-view/Subscription networks instead giving the rights away for cheap to networks with broader access in order to grow the game. As corrupt and hated as FIFA is at least they had the intelligence and vision with the American market and were willing to grow the sport by not burying the games in PPV and specialty channels. And they have been rewarded handsomely for that vision (with a billion dollar contract).

There's a lot of money to be made from this market with televised cricket. May take few years for it to be easily accessible but it's inevitable in this era of a dozen sports channels (and more to come) searching desperately for live contents. We can however speed up the process by doing our part.


----------



## satroy

Rocket22 said:


> Care to explain? I've heard the "never gonna happen" line many times 20-25 years ago from pessimistic and lazy soccer fans (and 10 years ago from some rugby fans). We've all seen how that turned out. It would also happen to cricket already if ICC/BCCI weren't short sighted by taking the quick/bigger money from pay-per-view/Subscription networks instead giving the rights away for cheap to networks with broader access in order to grow the game. As corrupt and hated as FIFA is at least they had the intelligence and vision with the American market and were willing to grow the sport by not burying the games in PPV and specialty channels. And they have been rewarded handsomely for that vision (with a billion dollar contract).
> 
> There's a lot of money to be made from this market with televised cricket. May take few years for it to be easily accessible but it's inevitable in this era of a dozen sports channels (and more to come) searching desperately for live contents. We can however speed up the process by doing our part.


Cricket and soccer are different. Soccer is played by all countries and cricket only 10 countries


----------



## rwmair

Rocket22 said:


> With all due respect, there's a difference between the size of fanbase for Aussie Rules football and cricket in America.


That's true, and I wasn't saying that because Aussie Rules didn't succeed, cricket wont. I was drawing lessons learned from attempts to get ESPN to show something they don't want to.



> And, if I'm not mistaken, most Aussie football games are scheduled in near prime time in the US. The networks are not gonna give up their top-rated live American sports programs for an ultra-niche product. Most cricket games on the other hand are on at AM or early PM when there aren't many programs on that are capable of generating good ratings/ad-revenues.


Actually, Aussie Rules games take place between midnight and 8am EDT, with most marquee games generally between 5 and 8am, which wouldn't even impinge on prime time on the West Coast. While cricket from India comes in between midnight and 11am EDT, cricket from England, South Africa and the Caribbean can extend thru till 5pm EDT, while from Australia and New Zealand, it begins at ~ 6pm EDT.



> There are over a million hardcore ex-pat cricket fans living in the US. You can't tell me the ratings wouldn't be better than the filler programs at 6-11 AM (which average less than 150,000) for top tournaments. Perhaps their ad-revenues wouldn't be as good for the first year as it takes time for people to find out and switch service providers but this is/should be a long term project.


There are a lot of us - but also most of us have to go to work at those hours. And I'd bet that ratings figures are less important at those hours than revenues. Why else would any TV channel broadcast infomercials?



> Also, it's not all about ad-revenues. Much of the money ESPN makes is from subscription fees (from service providers).


While its true that ESPN makes substantial sums from subscription fees, let me know when you get someone from ESPN who confirms that its not all about ad-revenues. 



> Cricket fans are so hardcore and willing to even pay money to watch that they would switch to companies that provide them top-class cricket for free. That's additional money for the service providers and in turn ESPN.


You're losing me here. That's what happens now - many cricket fans switched from DirecTV after the demise of the cricket ticket PPV to Dish for the advent of Ten and NEO cricket, which DirecTV don't carry. Presumably, this is why Dish and Ten signed a 4-year exclusive deal in the US, rather than trying to get Ten as much exposure in the US as possible. But (virtually) everyone has ESPN (TV) no matter what platform they have - so no-one is going to switch providers to get ESPN if they start showing cricket on their TV channels.



> Cricket in America is where soccer was 20 years ago. With the help of fans, investors, and TV networks it can reach nearly the same popularity in 20 years as soccer has now. For cricket it may even take shorter because, unlike a decade ago, time is very much in favor of niche sports now with dozens of sports networks willing to pay money for properties with low ratings. For example, Italian Serie A and Spanish La Liga each received a $20+ mil/per season deal despite getting less than 150,000-200,000 viewers per game (MLS gets $28 mil for ratings that averages under 250,000 on the two major networks). The main reason cricket is where it is now is that the games were always buried in PPV and subscription based channels. To grow the sport needs to be on "free" cable/sat TV where they can convert the curious and casual viewers into fans over time. If there can be 300+ soccer games on cable/sat each year making $350 mil in rights fee, no reason cricket can't have at least 1/5th the exposure and money.


As others have already said, I don't see the analogy to soccer. In addition to being a global sport, soccer was also *played* widely across the US 20 years ago. It was one of the largest participant sports for girls. And obviously there's the Hispanic influence. Cricket doesn't have that level of organization or involvement across the US by non-expats.



> Another factor that should help cricket is that it has lots of mini-breaks where they can show short/regular commercials, unlike in soccer. That has to be appealing to the TV networks, and make it worthwhile for them to invest in the sport.


TV networks invest in what makes them money, not in sports. What I've learned from the Aussie Rules trials is that aside from the major US Pro sports, and international events like Grand Slam golf and tennis (which make enough thru ad-revenue), ESPN owns nearly everything else they show. Bass Fishing, Poker, X-Games, Strongest Man, etc etc. Its not just filler for their non-primetime hours, its making them money from every brand-name on anyone's shirt, to foreign syndication of this filler, etc etc....



> If we want cricket to become more popular the fans also have to do their part (i.e. constantly request the networks to put cricket on and the service providers to get the channels that televise cricket) .


That part is certainly true - hence my original analogy to Aussie Rules. A US-based lobbying organization, with ties to the AFL in Australia, was formed 25 years to lobby ESPN and others, and organize concerted letter/email campaigns. So far, we have a dozen people here who speculate on an internet web page about cricket. The numbers are much larger for cricket, but there's no organization. There's a governing body in the US - they should add this job to their resume.

What got soccer to where it is now in terms of TV coverage in the US was the actions of the US soccer governing body, not any desire from ESPN to grow the game. (More in next reply)


----------



## rwmair

Rocket22 said:


> Care to explain? I've heard the "never gonna happen" line many times 20-25 years ago from pessimistic and lazy soccer fans (and 10 years ago from some rugby fans). We've all seen how that turned out. It would also happen to cricket already if ICC/BCCI weren't short sighted by taking the quick/bigger money from pay-per-view/Subscription networks instead giving the rights away for cheap to networks with broader access in order to grow the game. As corrupt and hated as FIFA is at least they had the intelligence and vision with the American market and were willing to grow the sport by not burying the games in PPV and specialty channels. And they have been rewarded handsomely for that vision (with a billion dollar contract).


When I first came to the US in 1996, EPL soccer was only available live via PPV on my cable company. It took the emergence of News Ltd establishing Fox Sports networks across the US and realizing that they could cheaply bring EPL into the US because they already produced/broadcast it in the UK, for the likes of Fox Soccer channel to appear. And even in this day and age, games are still shown on the stupid Fox Soccer Plus channel that costs $15 a month and is only in SD most of the time.

While FIFA is certainly corrupt, they had little-no role to play in US TV rights for things like the EPL or Italian Serie A. They may have underwritten US Soccer's attempts to get ESPN/ABC to show the soccer world cup. (Yes, US Soccer paid ESPN - not the other way around - to show US national soccer and the WOrld Cup in those days)

I agree ICC/BCCI are overly short-sighted on making as money as possible at the expense of the game - but again, ICC has little/no role in getting any cricket on TV in the US other than official ICC tournaments - World Cup, etc. Rights for Ashes series need negotiating with Cricket Australia or ECB. Matches from South Africa need negotiating with the South African governing body. If US Cricket (for want of a better name) wanted to pursue the role US Soccer did (and no doubt got some financial help from the ICC to do so) things would probably move a lot more smoothly from amateurish niche channels like Willow to more mainstream channels.



> There's a lot of money to be made from this market with televised cricket. May take few years for it to be easily accessible but it's inevitable in this era of a dozen sports channels (and more to come) searching desperately for live contents. We can however speed up the process by doing our part.


I agree. It has actually happened in Canada, where the ICC rights have gone to Rogers Sportsnet - their equivalent of Fox/Comcast regional sports networks, and away from the amateurish niche channels like ATN. So maybe the same can eventually happen in the US - although I'd be more than happy if we got to the stage of a cricket channel the equivalent of Fox Soccer.

I don't like being the downer on this - I would be so happy if your vision were to come true. I just think it will take a lot more effort and organization than you anticipate - to the extent of almost being a full-time job for a bunch of people.


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I have a feeling that they will get these from star india feed. So the picture quality will not be great.


The willow web site has been updated for NZ, Eng and Pak tour of Inida.
However, they don't mention about cricket from Australia and South Africa. So we are the rights to show in USA cricket tour from Aus, South Africa and NZ?


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> The willow web site has been updated for NZ, Eng and Pak tour of Inida.
> However, they don't mention about cricket from Australia and South Africa. So we are the rights to show in USA cricket tour from Aus, South Africa and NZ?


Cricket from Aus, South Africa and NZ are more exciting that matches from Sub continent. I want to watch those this winter with a clear picture format. If Willow does not show, can we lobby for these?


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> When I first came to the US in 1996, EPL soccer was only available live via PPV on my cable company. It took the emergence of News Ltd establishing Fox Sports networks across the US and realizing that they could cheaply bring EPL into the US because they already produced/broadcast it in the UK, for the likes of Fox Soccer channel to appear. And even in this day and age, games are still shown on the stupid Fox Soccer Plus channel that costs $15 a month and is only in SD most of the time.
> 
> While FIFA is certainly corrupt, they had little-no role to play in US TV rights for things like the EPL or Italian Serie A. They may have underwritten US Soccer's attempts to get ESPN/ABC to show the soccer world cup. (Yes, US Soccer paid ESPN - not the other way around - to show US national soccer and the WOrld Cup in those days)
> 
> I agree ICC/BCCI are overly short-sighted on making as money as possible at the expense of the game - but again, ICC has little/no role in getting any cricket on TV in the US other than official ICC tournaments - World Cup, etc. Rights for Ashes series need negotiating with Cricket Australia or ECB. Matches from South Africa need negotiating with the South African governing body. If US Cricket (for want of a better name) wanted to pursue the role US Soccer did (and no doubt got some financial help from the ICC to do so) things would probably move a lot more smoothly from amateurish niche channels like Willow to more mainstream channels.
> 
> I agree. It has actually happened in Canada, where the ICC rights have gone to Rogers Sportsnet - their equivalent of Fox/Comcast regional sports networks, and away from the amateurish niche channels like ATN. So maybe the same can eventually happen in the US - although I'd be more than happy if we got to the stage of a cricket channel the equivalent of Fox Soccer.
> 
> I don't like being the downer on this - I would be so happy if your vision were to come true. I just think it will take a lot more effort and organization than you anticipate - to the extent of almost being a full-time job for a bunch of people.


In USA, only T20 format will fly because no one has time more than 3 hours to watch a game.


----------



## rajmarie

Plus the games are not in the correct time zone. Eg in east coast....it impossible to stay awake whole night to see the games in sub continent. Day night games from there plus games from Eng, SA, WI runs into office time.

Being such a fan....I have long made the adjusted of not paying so much for something I am not able to enjoy also. With all the short sightdness of cricket administrator....cricket has lost the same charm for me as before. I m now content to check score whenever I want. Take that u greedy organization .


----------



## satroy

Willow tv updated web site, now they have listed all matches hosted by India and Australia

The following main tours are missing. I don't know if they are not showing these because rights are not available or overlap with other tours
South Africa hosts New Zealand and Pakistan, 
The KFC Big Bash Twenty20
Australia host WI
NZ host England


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Willow tv updated web site, now they have listed all matches hosted by India and Australia
> 
> The following main tours are missing. I don't know if they are not showing these because rights are not available or overlap with other tours
> South Africa hosts New Zealand and Pakistan,
> The KFC Big Bash Twenty20
> Australia host WI
> NZ host England


South Africa home games should be given to TEN Cricket, if overlap and tape delay is concerned.

I don't see Hong Kong Sixes. The other three. Big Bash League, West Indies tour of Australia and England tour of New Zealand is the second half from that channel Billed Ow Cricket.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> South Africa home games should be given to TEN Cricket, if overlap and tape delay is concerned.
> 
> I don't see Hong Kong Sixes. The other three. Big Bash League, West Indies tour of Australia and England tour of New Zealand is the second half from that channel Billed Ow Cricket.


We should send emails to willow and ten cricket so that they can get an agreement and South Africa games are shown on ten cricket.


----------



## saisport

This is what I have got in reply when I asked willow about high definition
Dear Willow TV Customer,

We have confirmed broadcasting rights for the below listed series and we are working on acquiring broadcast rights for more international events. Kindly keep visiting Willow TV for the latest updates.

India host New Zealand and England, 
England host South Africa, 
Australia hosts South Africa and Sri Lanka, 
South Africa hosts New Zealand and Pakistan, 
The KFC Big Bash Twenty20 and much much more.


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> This is what I have got in reply when I asked willow about high definition
> Dear Willow TV Customer,
> 
> We have confirmed broadcasting rights for the below listed series and we are working on acquiring broadcast rights for more international events. Kindly keep visiting Willow TV for the latest updates.
> 
> India host New Zealand and England,
> England host South Africa,
> Australia hosts South Africa and Sri Lanka,
> South Africa hosts New Zealand and Pakistan,
> The KFC Big Bash Twenty20 and much much more.


But if you go to their web site, you will not find the following
South Africa hosts New Zealand and Pakistan, 
The KFC Big Bash Twenty20 and much much more.[/QUOTE]


----------



## satroy

Neo cricket channel is USA is showing Neheru cup soccer live from India


----------



## satroy

I received the following message from Willow tv. Still Aus vs WI and NZ vs Eng are missing
Dear Customer,

Thank you for your message.

We would like to inform you that, the schedule (SA v NZ and PAK / KFC T20) will be updated shortly on Willow TV.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I received the following message from Willow tv. Still Aus vs WI and NZ vs Eng are missing
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> 
> We would like to inform you that, the schedule (SA v NZ and PAK / KFC T20) will be updated shortly on Willow TV.


I wouldn't get too worked up on this. Remember Willow is a small, amateurish organization. Their website is probably done by an outside web production company. I'm guessing some mid-level person at Willow who didn't know the whole story told the web company to add some tours - but it wasn't the full list. BY the time the games roll around, I'm sure they'll have it in order.

I'm more concerned to know what they'll do about overlaps in games in NZ and Australia (2-5 hour time difference) and Australia and South Africa (5-8 hour time difference); as well as the picture quality and quality of the feed!


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> I wouldn't get too worked up on this. Remember Willow is a small, amateurish organization. Their website is probably done by an outside web production company. I'm guessing some mid-level person at Willow who didn't know the whole story told the web company to add some tours - but it wasn't the full list. BY the time the games roll around, I'm sure they'll have it in order.
> 
> I'm more concerned to know what they'll do about overlaps in games in NZ and Australia (2-5 hour time difference) and Australia and South Africa (5-8 hour time difference); as well as the picture quality and quality of the feed!


That's why I am asking to send emails to willow and ten cricket so that Willow gives the rights from South Africa cricket back to the Ten cricket. Ten cricket is going to show games from RSA in India.


----------



## satroy

Received following email from Willow. They mentioned about high definition. Do I need to subscribe online stream for high definition? Willow cricket tv channel is not yet high definition. Satexplorer, your prediction is wrong. Instead of willow get out of business, they are acquiring more rights. One bad thing is that they acquired everytning and so there will be time overlap. There is only one TV channel. If I subscribe their on line streams, are they going to send multiple streams for overlapping games like espn3. Also willow tv can be available on xbox.


Willow is excited to announce the most comprehensive schedule of cricket ever in North America! The next 12+ months of cricket features the best teams in the world, all brought to you in full high definition, and across multiple Connected TV devices, tablets, smartphones etc. This lineup is unrivaled in its quality (and quantity!), and caters to everyone from the casual cricket fan to the most passionate follower of cricket. The schedule includes top tier international cricket from India, Australia, South Africa, England, Zimbabwe and more. And for the fan who doesn't want to miss a single ball of cricket action, we also now have live coverage of domestic cricket from India including the Ranji Trophy, Irani Cup and more!

Sign Up today and get your subscription going with the India's home series against New Zealand!


----------



## satroy

What is the monthly price if I subscribe Willow's online stream?


----------



## satroy

They have acquired IPL rights as well. Only things they are missing as below
Games from NZ, SL, Pak and Bangladesh. They have acquired games from Zimbabwe which was earlier on ten cricket.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Received following email from Willow. They mentioned about high definition. Do I need to subscribe online stream for high definition? Willow cricket tv channel is not yet high definition. Satexplorer, your prediction is wrong. Instead of willow get out of business, they are acquiring more rights. One bad thing is that they acquired everytning and so there will be time overlap. There is only one TV channel. If I subscribe their on line streams, are they going to send multiple streams for overlapping games like espn3. Also willow tv can be available on xbox.
> 
> Willow is excited to announce the most comprehensive schedule of cricket ever in North America! The next 12+ months of cricket features the best teams in the world, all brought to you in full high definition, and across multiple Connected TV devices, tablets, smartphones etc. This lineup is unrivaled in its quality (and quantity!), and caters to everyone from the casual cricket fan to the most passionate follower of cricket. The schedule includes top tier international cricket from India, Australia, South Africa, England, Zimbabwe and more. And for the fan who doesn't want to miss a single ball of cricket action, we also now have live coverage of domestic cricket from India including the Ranji Trophy, Irani Cup and more!
> 
> Sign Up today and get your subscription going with the India's home series against New Zealand!


Willow better not get Bangladesh Cricket. My prediction about Willow's bad customer service is still ongoing. Still refusing to refund. Get your subscription going? Ppl don't sign up because Willow has lost all of the ICC tournaments!


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> Willow better not get Bangladesh Cricket. My prediction about Willow's bad customer service is still ongoing. Still refusing to refund. Get your subscription going? Ppl don't sign up because Willow has lost all of the ICC tournaments!


I don't understand why do you have allergy with Willow. They are shwing so many cricket and picture quality is now good. I will sign up, it is only 14.99 per month and I will be able to watch my choice game when there is a time overlap. Also, they will be soon on xbox.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer, 
Please update your list with the following tours that will be shown by willow
BCCI Domestic Cricket 
South Africa tour of Australia 2012 
Sri Lanka tour of Australia 2012-13 
New Zealand tour of South Africa 2012/13 
Pakistan tour of South Africa 2013 
West Indies tour of Australia 2013 
Karp Group Hong Kong Cricket Sixes 2012 
Big Bash League 2012/13


----------



## rwmair

How is the coverage coming out of India now on Willow, showing the Ind-NZ games? 

I assume Star Cricket's coverage is similar to their job on the India away tours of England and Australia in the last year? (Which was a high-quality production job.)

Is Willow using a raw feed again, or rebroadcasting an Indian broadcast feed?


----------



## saisport

"rwmair" said:


> How is the coverage coming out of India now on Willow, showing the Ind-NZ games?
> 
> I assume Star Cricket's coverage is similar to their job on the India away tours of England and Australia in the last year? (Which was a high-quality production job.)
> 
> Is Willow using a raw feed again, or rebroadcasting an Indian broadcast feed?


So far they are using raw feed but u never know with them. 
Guys any news on world t20 on tv???!


----------



## bharath_das

"saisport" said:


> So far they are using raw feed but u never know with them.
> Guys any news on world t20 on tv???!


I think its only on espn3. Now espn3 has enabled air play. I tried espn3 through my iPad to apple tv to tv using air play, man the quality was better than most of the dish hd channels.


----------



## quizzer

bharath_das said:


> I think its only on espn3. Now espn3 has enabled air play. I tried espn3 through my iPad to apple tv to tv using air play, man the quality was better than most of the dish hd channels.


+1

I have google tv...watched U19 worlcup on espn3. Amazing HD quality

it was better than 2011 worldcup cricket on dishhd.


----------



## saisport

What if our ISP does not carry espn3


----------



## satroy

quizzer said:


> +1
> 
> I have google tv...watched U19 worlcup on espn3. Amazing HD quality
> 
> it was better than 2011 worldcup cricket on dishhd.


I have Xbox and have seen U19 world cup and SL premeir league on ESPN. The picture quality is HD and superb. I am satisfied. It is better than any of the dish and directv SD channels.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> I think its only on espn3. Now espn3 has enabled air play. I tried espn3 through my iPad to apple tv to tv using air play, man the quality was better than most of the dish hd channels.


I see through XBox. I don't agree. It may be true that better than most of the dish network hd channels, but not better than DirecTV HD channels. DirecTV HD channels are always better than ESPN3 through internet. Is this possible that XBox is worse than iPad and apple TV or google TV?


----------



## saisport

Man I wish we could get it on tv cause my ISP does not support espn3


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> How is the coverage coming out of India now on Willow, showing the Ind-NZ games?
> 
> I assume Star Cricket's coverage is similar to their job on the India away tours of England and Australia in the last year? (Which was a high-quality production job.)
> 
> Is Willow using a raw feed again, or rebroadcasting an Indian broadcast feed?


Willow is doing great. Picture quality is superb. I like willow for which I can see some good cricket.
ESPN is a stupid and nonsense. They should have created a HD TV channel for Indian ESPN/Star sports program.


----------



## quizzer

satroy said:


> Willow is doing great. Picture quality is superb. I like willow for which I can see some good cricket.
> ESPN is a stupid and nonsense. They should have created a HD TV channel for Indian ESPN/Star sports program.


I prefer espn3.com to willow as its

-free for most of the people here.
-HD quality is also better


----------



## bharath_das

"quizzer" said:


> I prefer espn3.com to willow as its
> 
> -free for most of the people here.
> -HD quality is also better


+1


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> +1


your preference is selfish. There are some unfortunate people whose internet provider does not support espn3


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> your preference is selfish. There are some unfortunate people whose internet provider does not support espn3


No. I like Willow too. I have been subscriber of willow from the day one when they launched the tv. I hate all those illegal streaming. Whether it is cricket or music I would like to pay for the content provider than looking for download links in the web. So I am happy for willow and they are doing good job. In my part I like all those cricket providers in US including Willow, ESPN3 & Ten. Only downside is watching on sd. When you compare the picture quality, ESPN is much better than other. It's almost HD. As I said earlier it is better than most of the hd channels in dish. I support ESPN because of their HD feed. Even if willow come forward for hd feed dish is struggling to provide enough bandwidth. Even they are struggling for national channels. I am big fan of soccer, now you see they launched new soccer channel bein sports only on sd, but it is hd on direct.


----------



## crabtrp

satroy said:


> your preference is selfish. There are some unfortunate people whose internet provider does not support espn3


No kidding.

A lot of people with satellite live in rural areas not supported by cable. Internet services are run by smaller companies who do not have agreements to have ESPN 3. I find myself in this situation. I am English and I do not get chance to watch their defence of the title. I am annoyed.


----------



## bharath_das

"crabtrp" said:


> No kidding.
> 
> A lot of people with satellite live in rural areas not supported by cable. Internet services are run by smaller companies who do not have agreements to have ESPN 3. I find myself in this situation. I am English and I do not get chance to watch their defence of the title. I am annoyed.


Yes, it is true. Luckily I am getting 30mbps from Comcast. So my streaming is awesome.


----------



## rajmarie

"crabtrp" said:


> No kidding.
> 
> A lot of people with satellite live in rural areas not supported by cable. Internet services are run by smaller companies who do not have agreements to have ESPN 3. I find myself in this situation. I am English and I do not get chance to watch their defence of the title. I am annoyed.


You are not alone in annoyed by not able to watch espn3 even though in some way I & you paid espn in winning that right. I also don't like illegal links but have no choice to watch these games. I will not switch provider just for espn3.

That's why I have no choice but to watch less & less cricket. Hoping that's what ICC plan is.


----------



## saisport

I am same way I can't get espn3 as well somehow this decision going to turn out bad for them as this world cup will be suffering big time on TRP satellite bring more people then Internet


----------



## satexplorer

crabtrp said:


> No kidding.
> 
> A lot of people with satellite live in rural areas not supported by cable. Internet services are run by smaller companies who do not have agreements to have ESPN 3. I find myself in this situation. I am English and I do not get chance to watch their defence of the title. I am annoyed.


England may not fair well in Sri Lanka, As records show their performance in Sri Lanka. Competitive in tests, fewer wins in ODIs. No records in T20I.

I can't say this better than ESPN3's Vice President Damon Phillips. "We're removing the traditional Pay-Per-View barrier and making these World class events to millions of fans."

I see no small internet provider is willing to pay to bring ESPN3. To those small internet providers stop living in the past!


----------



## satroy

I have 50 Mbps comcast internet service. I am watching the same US open tennis live content via ESPN3 on Xbox LIVE and also on DirecTV satellite dish ESPN HD channel. The movement of the ball when watching via espn3 is not as smooth as that I watch on DirecTV.
Is this espn3 stream issue or Xbox issue?


----------



## saisport

This is what I have got in reply from espn when I told them to telecast on TV or satellites

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

We appreciate you taking the time to write and share your thoughts with us. We have shared your comments with the appropriate personnel for their review and consideration.

Sincerely,

Troy
ESPN Viewer Response


----------



## crabtrp

My son in law has fios, hello t20 world cup on my iPad.


----------



## rwmair

crabtrp said:


> My son in law has fios, hello t20 world cup on my iPad.


Hope that works out OK for you. We have Verizon DSL with ESPN3 access, but I can't get the WatchESPN app to work on an iPhone or iPad due (I presume) to Apple's issues with FLASH. Most video even within the web browser is a problem on the iPad. I'd keep a laptop handy too!


----------



## satroy

As willow is showing everything, now the problem is too many overlapping games and we have only one TV channel. Is anyone subscribing Willow on line stream? If you subscribe on line stream, can you watch the game of your choice, means do they provide multiple simultaneous LIVE stream?


----------



## satroy

For example, tomorrow RSA Vs Eng T-20I and IND-NZ T20I clash in time and willow cricket TV channel will prefer IND-NZ game. But I want to watch RSA-Eng T-20I live.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> As willow is showing everything, now the problem is too many overlapping games and we have only one TV channel. Is anyone subscribing Willow on line stream? If you subscribe on line stream, can you watch the game of your choice, means do they provide multiple simultaneous LIVE stream?


At least when I did subscribe to their website - nearly two years ago now - yes: you had a menu of games to choose from. If more than one game was on live, you could choose which one to watch. In some cases, there was even multiple feeds to choose from for each game - eg: Ch9 Australia and Sky Sports feeds for the Ashes from Australia.

If I recall, there was also an ability back then to gain access to the website feeds if they verified you as a customer of the cricket channel on DirecTV or Dish. This would only allow you access to live coverage of games that were in progress, but not being shown on the TV channel. You wouldn't get access to the website any other time, or for highlights/replays of older games that are always available to website customers - but it got around the problem of you wanting watch a different live match from what the TV channel was showing.

Don't know if any of this exists any more - but hopefully it does, given they now have rights to so many tours, and may have 2 or 3 overlapping games from time to time (not counting domestic matches from India and Australia!)


----------



## rwmair

While there's been a lot of discussion about getting ESPN3 streaming directly on the TV, I was wondering if anyone has tried this with Willow.

They claim on their website that Willow can be watched through Youtube. Both my TV and DirecTV receivers have Youtube apps. I've never played with the TV one, but explored the DirecTV app once. I could search on Willow and find some footage of old games. No live games on at the time. Without any login, I could watch some of the old games. Picture quality was OK, but the DirecTV receiver connection is wifi, and our internet is Verizon DSL - so there's a lot I could do to improve that if needed.

I've never set up a youtube account - so I'm not sure how the Willow-Youtube linking works. And if the TV/receiver apps could handle this or if it would be a laptop-computer thing only.

Has anyone tried this - or does anyone have the online access and want to try?


----------



## bharath_das

Willow apps is available on Roku. If you have willow online account, you can stream through Roku or you can air play from your iPad through apple tv.


----------



## satroy

Willow can be seen through Xbox. I got the following information from their web site. Have anyone tried it? Before I buy willow on line stream I need to know if Xbox works

Our live streaming should be available via an Xbox app by the second half of 2012. In the meantime, users can access Willow TV on the Xbox by following the instructions below:

* Install XBMC on your Xbox from this link xbmc.org
* Download ADD-ON repository.googlecode.apple-tv2-xbmc.zip provided on this link.
http://code.google.com/p/apple-tv2-xbmc/downloads/list
* Install this ADD-ON zip file on xbmc media center by going to the System -> Settings -> Add-ons -> Install from zip file (Select the Add-on zip file from your directory & it will install and enabled automatically).
* After installing the Add-on successfully goto Get Add-ons -> aj add-ons (Enabled).
* Select it and goto Video Add-ons -> Willow TV. Install Willow TV on XBMC. After succesfully installed, configure your Willow TV Username & Password on it and close it.
* Then goto XBMC home page -> Videos -> Add-ons -> Willow TV -> My Packages to select your Willow TV subscribed package.
* Select the match you want to see from the package list and enjoy it on your Xbox.
* You will need a valid subscription to play the Live stream on your Xbox.
Click here to subscribe Willow Monthly Subscription.


----------



## satroy

However, you tube is supported through XBox and willow has you tube channel. Is the stream through you tube channel is high definition and good? Do they have multiple simultaneous you tube channel?


----------



## satroy

Today when watching Eng/RSA T20I, I noticed continuous glitch on willow cricket channel. Did anyone notice it? or is it only my problem?


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> Today when watching Eng/RSA T20I, I noticed continuous glitch on willow cricket channel. Did anyone notice it? or is it only my problem?


Yes was really annoying, guys any words on world t20 on tv?? Somehow I m still living in hopes as I can't get espn3 will be really frustrating but have to deal with it


----------



## rwmair

bharath_das said:


> Willow apps is available on Roku. If you have willow online account, you can stream through Roku or you can air play from your iPad through apple tv.


Unfortunately, I don't have a Roku, Apple TV or Xbox - and don't really want to buy additional boxes to stash around the TV. With an internet-connected TV and DirecTV receiver, I was hoping I'd have enough equipment to cover me here. However, if one of those other solutions really works as a quality solution for both Willow and ESPN3, I'd consider it as that seems to be where most top cricket will be for the next few years at least. (Neither my TV or receiver will do ESPN3)

Has anyone tried the Willow app on Roku/AppleTV/Xbox? They also have one for Samsung TV's - and we have such a TV at work. When I was a paying customer, I loaded the app on the TV at work, and was pretty underwhelmed. I could get the free demo clip no problem, but it never bought up the "live feed" (I presume, of the Willow Cricket TV channel) and there didn't seem to be a menu option for choosing from multiple live games or seeing old replays/highlights. I'd want that option if I was going to buy additional hardware and subscribe again.

On the other hand, I played with the YouTube app on my TV. Unlike DirecTV, this gives me the option of logging in to a Youtube account - so if I had such an account that was linked to a willow account, maybe I could access the live coverage. Without logging in, I had ~ 2000 videos to choose from, some full replays, mostly highlight clips for matches two weeks or more older. Picture quality was OK, given its SD feed to begin with, and my TV is only connected by wifi at this point.


----------



## nagani

Will the T20 World Cup be available in any of Dish Network's Sports Channels?


----------



## bharath_das

"nagani" said:


> Will the T20 World Cup be available in any of Dish Network's Sports Channels?


No. I thing it's only in ESPN3.


----------



## satexplorer

saisport said:


> Yes was really annoying, guys any words on world t20 on tv?? Somehow I m still living in hopes as I can't get espn3 will be really frustrating but have to deal with it





nagani said:


> Will the T20 World Cup be available in any of Dish Network's Sports Channels?





bharath_das said:


> No. I thing it's only in ESPN3.


If anyone is interested in watching a tape delay in the Afternoon? ESPN2 will only show the ICC World Twenty20 Final on October 7. Confirmed by the ICC official website. Last time cricket was shown on ESPN2 was back in 2008 when they showed 2 hour highlight of the Stanford Super Series.


----------



## satroy

did you notice one thing in xbox? When I am watching the same live content via laptop and xbox. The xbox content is always more than a minute delayed. Also, sometimes some content I can watch in laptop, but not on xbox. xbox does not have some contents not listed.
What is the other tv box via which I can watch espn?


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> did you notice one thing in xbox? When I am watching the same live content via laptop and xbox. The xbox content is always more than a minute delayed. Also, sometimes some content I can watch in laptop, but not on xbox. xbox does not have some contents not listed.
> What is the other tv box via which I can watch espn?


Watch ESPN apps from your iOS device or android device. But it's linked with your tv provider. I am air playing from iPad through apple tv. Quality is amazing. Today I watched EPL soccer game, the quality was really awesome. I have subscribed to Fox Soccer HD. The quality is almost similar. I am really impressed with watch ESPN apps in my iPad.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> Watch ESPN apps from your iOS device or android device. But it's linked with your tv provider. I am air playing from iPad through apple tv. Quality is amazing. Today I watched EPL soccer game, the quality was really awesome. I have subscribed to Fox Soccer HD. The quality is almost similar. I am really impressed with watch ESPN apps in my iPad.


Do I need to buy apple tv? What is air play? I have droid phone. will it work?


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> Do I need to buy apple tv? What is air play? I have droid phone. will it work?


I have iPad and installed watch espn. I have Samsung HD TV. Now what I need to do to play watch espn from ipad to tv?


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> Do I need to buy apple tv? What is air play? I have droid phone. will it work?


Air play is a wireless streaming technology which is implemented by apple on iOS platform. If you have iOS device like iPad or iPhone 4 & above and apple tv, you can stream Watch ESPN from your iPad and transfer the HD content to your TV through apple tv by using air play technology.

So you need,
1. iPad
2. Apply tv

If you have both above devices and your tv provider or ISP provider is part of watch ESPN, you can stream the hd content to your tv using air play.

When you connect your iPad and apple tv on same network, iOS will automatically enable the air play. So that you can stream with out any issues.


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I have iPad and installed watch espn. I have Samsung HD TV. Now what I need to do to play watch espn from ipad to tv?


I don't see air play menu on my ipad


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> I don't see air play menu on my ipad


You need apple tv, which is also connected on the same network to enable air play on your iPad.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> You need apple tv, which is also connected on the same network to enable air play on your iPad.


I bought apple tv. The picture on xbox is superb, but they don't show all the channels, for example today they did not show icc awards, I need to see via laptop to TV. Xbox picture is better than laptop, but they have more than a minute delay and don't show all channels. 
Let me see how it looks through apple tv. WiFi connection can be the bottleneck


----------



## satroy

I don't see air play mirroring icon on my ipad. I have connected apple tv on the same network


----------



## satroy

Do I need to open some ports on the router? Please let me know asap.


----------



## satroy

Ultimately I got to make it working. I am really astonished by looking into the picture quality. This is as same as HD satellite and far better than XBOX and from laptop.


----------



## satroy

but looks like one minute delayed from the actual stream seen on laptop


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> but looks like one minute delayed from the actual stream seen on laptop


I didn't check with laptop. I like the picture quality too. To check the cricket quality, stream U19 final from your iPad and enable air play. It's almost HD quality.


----------



## gireeshbhat

I streamed the U19 matches live from ESPN3 via my media pc (Zotac mini-itx, pentium dual core, onboard NVidia 9300 video) onto my Sony XBR 46" and it looked awesome. I have Comcast internet (blast tier).


----------



## satexplorer

ESPN Classic here in America will be showing ICC World Twenty20 highlight marathon.

All times given are Eastern time.

September 17 2012

9AM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Group Play: South Africa vs. West Indies
10AM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Group Play: Australia vs. Zimbabwe
11AM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Group Play: India vs. Pakistan
12PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Group Play: England vs. New Zealand
1PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Semifinal: Australia vs. India
2PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Final: India vs. Pakistan
3PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2009 Group Play: England vs. Netherlands
4PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2009 Group Play: New Zealand vs. South Africa
5PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2009 Semifinal: Pakistan vs. South Africa
6PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2009 Final: Pakistan vs. Sri Lanka
7PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2010 Group Play: New Zealand vs. Pakistan
8PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2010 Semifinal: Australia vs. Pakistan
9PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2010 Final: Australia vs. England
10PM ICC Cricket World Cup
11PM ICC Cricket World Cup Final


----------



## satroy

Did you notice one thing? The stream in iPAD is one minute delayed from what I see in the laptop. Can anyone please confirm that you are seeing the same thing?


----------



## satroy

watching also through xbox which is few seconds delayed from iPad. The xbox picture quality looks better than air play from iPad. I bought apple tv thought that the stream will not be delayed by a minute. Unfortunately, this is not the case. Why the iPad is playing stream one minute delayed from what is seen on laptop?


----------



## satroy

I measured the delay precisely. iPAd stream is delayed by 20 seconds and Xbox stream us delayed by 40 seconds.


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> I measured the delay precisely. iPAd stream is delayed by 20 seconds and Xbox stream us delayed by 40 seconds.


I didn't check the delay, but anyway 20 seconds is ok with me. Use air play instead of mirroring when you play from your iPad. Disable mirroring when you play through AirPlay. I am getting almost hd quality when I AirPlay.


----------



## satroy

How to disable mirroring?


----------



## saisport

"satexplorer" said:


> ESPN Classic here in America will be showing ICC World Twenty20 highlight marathon.
> 
> All times given are Eastern time.
> 
> September 17 2012
> 
> 9AM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Group Play: South Africa vs. West Indies
> 10AM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Group Play: Australia vs. Zimbabwe
> 11AM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Group Play: India vs. Pakistan
> 12PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Group Play: England vs. New Zealand
> 1PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Semifinal: Australia vs. India
> 2PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2007 Final: India vs. Pakistan
> 3PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2009 Group Play: England vs. Netherlands
> 4PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2009 Group Play: New Zealand vs. South Africa
> 5PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2009 Semifinal: Pakistan vs. South Africa
> 6PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2009 Final: Pakistan vs. Sri Lanka
> 7PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2010 Group Play: New Zealand vs. Pakistan
> 8PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2010 Semifinal: Australia vs. Pakistan
> 9PM Best of ICC World Twenty20: 2010 Final: Australia vs. England
> 10PM ICC Cricket World Cup
> 11PM ICC Cricket World Cup Final


Useless as you can't even see the scoreboard lines underneath


----------



## satroy

can anyone tell how to disable mirroring?
Also, will I get the same quality picture if I air play from iphone 5 than ipad?


----------



## satroy

There are couple of things. Please let me know if you are encountering the same problem.
I cannot play ESPN sports center on ipad or laptop, it says access to this content requires to TV subscription.
Secondly, XBox espn content is not showing today's T20 match.


----------



## satroy

Same issue, iPAD content is 20 seconds delayed and Xbox content is 40 seconds delayed


----------



## satroy

I see iPAD content through apple TV is 30 seconds delayed today


----------



## satroy

are you guys observing the same?


----------



## satroy

Although little delayed, xbox picture is better than Air play. I get 50 Mbps throughput on wi-fi link. Why can't apple tv directly support watchespn app?
Picture quality when viewing on iPAD itself is better than when it is air played to tv through apple tv.
I think the best option is to connect laptop to the tv using hdmi output. There is no delay in the content.


----------



## satroy

bharath_das said:


> Watch ESPN apps from your iOS device or android device. But it's linked with your tv provider. I am air playing from iPad through apple tv. Quality is amazing. Today I watched EPL soccer game, the quality was really awesome. I have subscribed to Fox Soccer HD. The quality is almost similar. I am really impressed with watch ESPN apps in my iPad.


I think you are not correct. I watched ESPN via XBOX and also via iPAD with air play through the Apple TV. Nothis is similar as Fox Soccer HD channel on DirecTV or ESPN TV channel on DirecTV. So I have done all experiments regarding picture quality. Here is what I will rank
i) HD normal TV channel broadcast via Satellite
ii) via XBOX - Picture quality is best among other than direct Satellite broadcast. I connect my XBOX using wired LAN. However, I did not like XBOX because their content is delayed by a minute or so
iii) High end laptop connected to HD TV directly via HDMI port. I connect my XBOX using wired LAN.
iv) Air play from iPAD through apple TV

Note that my download speed test is 52 Mbps over direct LAN connection and as well as via Wi-FI connection.
Note that


----------



## satroy

I cannot connect to espn3 from neither laptop, ipad nor xbox.
Are you facing the same issue?


----------



## bharath_das

Yesterday apple released new software update for Apple TV. After update to latest version Watch ESPN app air play is not working from iPad. What a disappointment. Except ESPN rest of the air play is working fine. Now I have to wait the update from ESPN.


----------



## satroy

Is the new software upgrade automatic? I was able to watch today's game via air play. So I guess I should not upgrade apple tv with new software version.


----------



## bharath_das

"satroy" said:


> Is the new software upgrade automatic? I was able to watch today's game via air play. So I guess I should not upgrade apple tv with new software version.


No manual download. I found the solution. After upgrade ESPN air play is only working when we connect the Apple TV to wireless instead of wired connection. Before it was worked both the connection. Even now rest of the apps air play is working when we connect the Apple TV to wired connection.


----------



## saisport

Another Sh**ty news that ESPN3 will be covering Champions League T20 also so pretty much now and on no point of having three cricket channels on sat


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> Another Sh**ty news that ESPN3 will be covering Champions League T20 also so pretty much now and on no point of having three cricket channels on sat


Well, only if T20 and ICC-ODI are all that interest you.

Personally, I couldn't care less about most ICC/ODI/T20 tourneys so Willow and TEN still have value IMO. (I'd say there's only two channels on sat as Neo is no longer a cricket channel and has no live games of anything!)

Of course, PPV with HD feed would be even better, but I know we've lost that battle for now.


----------



## crabtrp

I unsubscribed from all 3 Dish cricket channels weeks ago. India is gonna thrash England later in the year so I don't know if I would want to go back until next summer for the Ashes.


----------



## saisport

As satexplorar said earlier this is just the refresh world twenty final will be repeat on espn2 in hd if somebody can't catch on espn3


----------



## Rocket22

WatchESPN site says the game will be on both ESPN2 and ESPN3 live (the program guide on TV has not been updated though). It will be replayed on ESPN2 4 hours later.


----------



## Rocket22

saisport said:


> Another Sh**ty news that ESPN3 will be covering Champions League T20 also so pretty much now and on no point of having three cricket channels on sat


That's old news. Here's a list of events that will likely be on ESPN3 over the next 3 years (just so you don't get surprised or angry every few months):

- Every CLT20 event until 2015

plus

- Jun-Jul 2012: ICC U19 Cricket World Cup (Australia)
- Sep-Oct 2012: ICC World Twenty20 (Sri Lanka)
- Mar 2013: ICC Women's Cricket World Cup (India)
- Jun 2013: ICC Champion's Trophy (England)
- May 2013: ICC World Cup Qualifier (Scotland)
- Feb 2014: ICC World Twenty20 (South Asia)
- Feb-Mar 2014: ICC U19 Cricket world Cup (UAE)
- TBD 2014: ICC World Cricket League - Division 1 (Location TBD)
- Feb- Mar 2015: ICC Cricket World Cup (Australia/New Zealand)

http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser...-adds-chapions-league-twenty20-and-icc_b87306


----------



## Rocket22

Rocket22 said:


> WatchESPN site says the game will be on both ESPN2 and ESPN3 live (the program guide on TV has not been updated though). It will be replayed on ESPN2 4 hours later.


I wonder what happened there (ESPN2 didn't show it live). Last night, I kept a screenshot of their TV schedule from WatchESPN which showed both ESPN2 and ESPN3 at 9 AM (and again at 1 PM).

http://img278.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=629194408_Cricketonespn2_122_420lo.jpg

I've also filtered the schedule search result to ESPN2 only and it still showed two back-to-back telecasts.

Then, during the broadcast they've edited out the very first wicket and 5 balls (plus cut few more overs including a wicket in the middle of the first inning). That probably didn't help any curious American trying to get an understanding of the sport (they probably had no idea the numbers didn't make sense because ESPN edited out some parts of the game). I know the network tried to fit the game to a 3-hour window but surely they could have cut some of the long interviews of many players from the 35 minute long post-game show instead.

I also wish they showed the hawk-eye trajectory of one of the LBW outs which would've explained the out to those Americans. More replays of some of the notable plays in general (some didn't even have a single replay) also would have been more useful than repeatedly showing the faces of players standing around or switching field during the over break.

The unusually slow beginning of the game itself didn't help either. How often do you see a test team with a run rate of under 3.00 after 8 overs in a T20 game (I don't think I have in 5 years)? Oh well .. congratulations to the West Indies!


----------



## satroy

I have just got my iPhone5. I tried streaming espn from iPhone through apple tv to my TV. However, I see the picture quality is not as good as if I use iPad2 intead of iPhone5. Is there any setting on iPhone5 to get better picture quality?


----------



## satexplorer

Pakistan All Stars vs International All Stars taking place October 20-21 in Karachi will not be shown Worldwide. It will be shown on GEO Super in Pakistan.


----------



## satroy

Three tours or events are not listed so far for USA coverage. Will there any chance of them being shown in USA? I thought willow tv has the right on tour to New Zealand

- WI tour of Bangladesh
- Bangladesh Premium league
- Engaland tour of New Zealand


----------



## rwmair

Rocket22 said:


> Then, during the broadcast they've edited out the very first wicket and 5 balls (plus cut few more overs including a wicket in the middle of the first inning). That probably didn't help any curious American trying to get an understanding of the sport (they probably had no idea the numbers didn't make sense because ESPN edited out some parts of the game). I know the network tried to fit the game to a 3-hour window but surely they could have cut some of the long interviews of many players from the 35 minute long post-game show instead.
> 
> I also wish they showed the hawk-eye trajectory of one of the LBW outs which would've explained the out to those Americans. More replays of some of the notable plays in general (some didn't even have a single replay) also would have been more useful than repeatedly showing the faces of players standing around or switching field during the over break.
> 
> The unusually slow beginning of the game itself didn't help either. How often do you see a test team with a run rate of under 3.00 after 8 overs in a T20 game (I don't think I have in 5 years)? Oh well .. congratulations to the West Indies!


Finally got to watch the ESPN2 broadcast today.

The first 5 balls going missing was some production screw-up, as it was preceded by a 6-7 minute commercial break in which some commercials were shown 2 or 3 times. I'll forgive them on that one.

More egregious was cutting out multiple overs during the actual game - which usually resulted in cutting out a wicket as well. 4 overs in the middle of WI innings, and 2 more at the end, then 2 overs in the SL innings. I had trouble keeping up with what was going on. I couldn't believe it when I saw SL batsmen walking out to start their inning... "I thought WI had 2 overs left - was I so distracted I missed those.... rewind DVR .... oh - no - I didn't miss anything"

Other annoying feature was, of course, the dreaded ESPN sports ticker at the bottom of the screen. In this day and age of internet, wifi, apps on your phone, twitter updates from your favorite team, why the stupid ticker even still exists is beyond me. But nonetheless, it was there. Wonder what it was covering?

Aside from that, I thought, given their 3-hour constraint, ESPN didn't do too bad a job. It was nice to not have a commercial break shoved in after each over. I can't blame ESPN for lack of replays or LBW graphics - they were clearly using the ICC/Star default world feed. As such, it was for born cricket fans, not a conversion session for Americans. (Besides, it was programmed against the Sunday afternoon NFL coverage - I can't imagine Americans with no cricket heritage were turning off their NFL team to see what ESPN2 was showing at that time... And - would any of us cricket fans wanted to listen to some clueless dude trying to explain what was going on to those who had never seen cricket before??  )

Not sure what to make of it in the end - are we grateful that a regular ESPN TV channel showed any cricket at all, or upset that it was sliced and diced to fit a pre-determined timeslot? If its a foretaste of things to come, then we could let them know what they did wrong - but will this happen more regularly? Its hard to imagine.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Three tours or events are not listed so far for USA
> coverage. Will there any chance of them being shown in USA? I thought willow tv has the right on tour to New Zealand
> 
> - WI tour of Bangladesh
> - Bangladesh Premium league
> - Engaland tour of New Zealand












A International series in Bangladesh during 2004-2008 is $49.99 on Willow TV and when ESPN3 online picked up those rights in 2009-2011, they showed it for free. I notice that the BCB was asking for $7,500.00. A huge amount that I doubt anyone in America wants to show any International series here. NEO Prime can't have the rights. The two ESPN Star Sports and TEN Cricket didn't bother to get the rights for the Subcontinent.

First off, the situation in Bangladesh Cricket is in a downturn. Due in part of the new BPL and financial situation Bangladesh Cricket is now facing. Nobody saw the BPL here in America. Financial mess started when the BPL took place in February 2012. The news that a BPL player was not paid, a BPL sponsor didn't get the money in full, sponsors pulling out in the last minute. An official didn't get the Taka in writing. etc. BPL first asked for a huge ticket price. Anyone there didn't want to pay for the lowest price 3500 Taka (almost equivalent to what Willow TV use to offer international series in Bangladesh) There were empty seats. With empty seats you get lost revenue. It was packed when the ticket prices decrease, overwhelmingly on the demand of the Bangladesh Cricket fans.

New Zealand Cricket did sign a new contract with SKY Sport that ends on 31 March 2014. They have yet to announce Global broadcasters.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> A International series in Bangladesh during 2004-2008 is $49.99 on Willow TV and when ESPN3 online picked up those rights in 2009-2011, they showed it for free. I notice that the BCB was asking for $7,500.00. A huge amount that I doubt anyone in America wants to show any International series here. NEO Prime can't have the rights. The two ESPN Star Sports and TEN Cricket didn't bother to get the rights for the Subcontinent.
> 
> First off, the situation in Bangladesh Cricket is in a downturn. Due in part of the new BPL and financial situation Bangladesh Cricket is now facing. Nobody saw the BPL here in America. Financial mess started when the BPL took place in February 2012. The news that a BPL player was not paid, a BPL sponsor didn't get the money in full, sponsors pulling out in the last minute. An official didn't get the Taka in writing. etc. BPL first asked for a huge ticket price. Anyone there didn't want to pay for the lowest price 3500 Taka (almost equivalent to what Willow TV use to offer international series in Bangladesh) There were empty seats. With empty seats you get lost revenue. It was packed when the ticket prices decrease, overwhelmingly on the demand of the Bangladesh Cricket fans.
> 
> New Zealand Cricket did sign a new contract with SKY Sport that ends on 31 March 2014. They have yet to announce Global broadcasters.


There are lot of Bangladeshi living in USA. Cricket is the only sports Bangladesh can play. So I don't understand why their cricket will not be shown for USA Bangladeshis. Dish network airs a lot of Bangladeshi channel. One of them can show cricket from Bangladesh.


----------



## satroy

watching hong kong sixes on willow cricket channel. there is a continuous disturbance in picture. Are you experiencing the same?


----------



## satroy

Is anyone broadcasting ACC women asia cup cricket?


----------



## satexplorer

NEW: Twenty20 World Champion West Indies signs a new global broadcast deal with TEN Cricket for the period January 1, 2013-December 31, 2020. TEN Cricket previous 4-year deal signed in 2008 was about to expire. New deal includes 253 days of cricket. Also providing television production for Caribbean free-to-air viewers.http://windiescricket.com/news/wicb-television-deal-taj-tv


----------



## rwmair

Is anyone watching the South Africa - Australia test on Willow TV channel tonight on DISH or DirecTV?

How's it looking? Have they reverted to raw feed from Australia, or are they relaying a rebroadcast from India, with dozens of ads scrawling all over the screen, as they did the last two years.

I'm not going to sign up with them if its the latter!


----------



## gireeshbhat

I am currently watching it on Willow TV channel on DISH. It is the raw feed from Australia but Willow is injecting the same Xoom, Metlife, WellsFargo etc ads (cutting it too close sometimes and showing deliveries just in the nick of time) but none of them are the crawlers or screen size changers. It is much better than the Star Sports feed but still not the glory days of uninterrupted coverage when it was on PPV via Directv.


----------



## satexplorer

The good news is Bangladesh Cricket will return on ESPN3!


----------



## sadam1

dear admin south africa vs aus series also live on ptv sport


----------



## satroy

Two series or tournaments that are not yet planned to be shown in USA are
- England tour of New Zealand
- Bangladesh premium league


----------



## satexplorer

sadam1 said:


> dear admin south africa vs aus series also live on ptv sport


PTV Sports showing it? I wonder why they grey out the Star logo. :lol:


----------



## satroy

Is PTV sports available in USA?


----------



## sadam1

dear admin why you are not mention which chanel will broadcast series in pakistan


----------



## rwmair

gireeshbhat said:


> I am currently watching it on Willow TV channel on DISH. It is the raw feed from Australia but Willow is injecting the same Xoom, Metlife, WellsFargo etc ads (cutting it too close sometimes and showing deliveries just in the nick of time) but none of them are the crawlers or screen size changers. It is much better than the Star Sports feed but still not the glory days of uninterrupted coverage when it was on PPV via Directv.


Thanks for this info - despite much trepidation, I reactivated my online subscription with Willow in time for the third day of the Aus-SA test, and found much the same as you saw on the TV channel on DISH.

I agree and mourn the glory days of uninterupted raw feeds on PPV on DirecTV - but agree this was very good. I'm not sure it was truly raw feed from Australia, as I saw the Star Cricket logo a couple of times at lunch and tea breaks, and an ad for Spanish soccer on ESPN/Star when a wicket fell once. But those were the only encroachments - and so yes, the picture was clean, clear and enjoyable to watch, uninterrupted except for Wllow's own commercials between most (but not all) overs. So, much better than a couple of years ago - no Star commercials, screen crawlers, logoes in the middle of the screen, picture shrinking, or the dreaded white box with red numbers in it.

Same can be said for the India-England test match that started tonight.

As others have asked, and no-one has written a summary, I'll post details of the streaming watching experience in the next post.


----------



## rwmair

A few have asked, and presumably others are interested - either because they don't have access to DISH or DirecTV, or don't have access (or dont want) the large "international" dish that DirecTV still uses solely for ~ 50 multicultural channels, including Willow; or do have access are but are worried about overlap now Willow holds rights to so many events in so many countries that play in the Oct-April timeframe.

So, here's how it went during the last 3 days of the Aus-SAfr test.

Subscribe at willow.tv to the monthly package. Follow their instructions to link your youtube account to your willow.tv login. If you have a google login, this will work for streaming on a computer with fully-fledged web browser. If you're hoping to using a youtube app on another device, you need to login to youtube and also create a "username" which is not your google login.

Viewing options - I have a Sony 40" HDTV with internet capability including a youtube app; a DirecTV HR23 also on the internet and with DirecTV youtube app; laptop computer and iPod touch. Unfortunately, I still have DSL internet at 2 Mbs - hopefully to change soon!

#1 choice would have been to watch via the DirecTV receiver, as this also sends its picture to other TVs in my house. However, the DirecTV youtube app doesn't give you the option to log in to your youtube account, so no way to access the live feed; although an endless array of highlights and replay videos are freely available. Fail.

#2 choice would be to watch on the TV using the built-in youtube app on the Sony. This app lets you log in to your youtube account - but despite having a "subscription" to willow listed in my youtube account, I could not find the live video feed. Again, an endless array of highlights and replay videos are freely available (whether logged in or not). Fail.

#3 choice is the ipod touch. I got the Apple iPod/iPhone/iPad 30-pin dock connector to HDMI/30-pin connector. Connect a HDMI cable directly to the TV, and your regular ipod/iPad charger cable into the other dock connector slot so your device doesn't drain its power while playing the video. If the video is already playing on the device, then you connect it to the TV, bringing the picture up on the TV was almost seamless.

On the iPod - three options for watching:
i) YouTube app. This fared the same as the Sony Youtube app - could log in, but couldn't find live feed, only highlights. So - fail.

ii) Use safari browser on iPod and go to m.youtube.com - log in to your youtube account, then go to m.youtube.com/willow. From here, the live feed could be easily accessed. Importantly, when Indian domestic games were also being played, the option to choose live feed from the other game was available.

This option also gave the best picture quality. Despite the limited resolution of the iPod, the website appeared to be streaming video in 720p. My TV recognizes it as such. Its certainly much clearer than a SD TV channel on DirecTV or even over the air. While you can tell up close the picture is being streamed, from 10-12 feet away on my sofa, it was near impossible to tell the picture was not from a HD satellite TV feed. Maybe slightly less contrast/brightness in colors on the screen, but otherwise very high picture quality. Presumably, this looks better than the Willow TV channel on DISH/DirecTV, if that is still only in SD. Perhaps this is a way to watch test matches and other non-ICC events in "almost" HD!

Only problem here related to the reliability of the stream. After a while, buffering became an issue. I don't know if this is related to my crappy DSL, or external factors. For the first hour or so each night, it was fine, but as the evening wore on and presumably more people logged in to watch (esp as it became primetime in timezones other the the east coast) the buffering issue got worse. However, tonight, the India-England game has come in completly uninterrupted now for over an hour even with my slow DSL connection (maybe more Indian fans have the TV option available rather than having to rely on streaming??)

iii) When buffering became too much of an issue, I switched to m.willow.tv, and logged in there with my willow.tv login. The streaming for iOS/android devices specifically is still done by Willow themselves. This stream is optimized for the small devices, and I could watch it here for hours without a streaming/buffering interruption. Picture looked fine on the iPod, but it was noticeably degraded when injected onto the Sony TV screen. Still, when the buffering delays got bad enough at m.youtube.com, this was a preferable alternative.

#4 choice (least desirable) was hooking the computer up to the TV. I did this before all the #3 options as I didn't have the iPod/HDMI connector the first night.

In the case of my MacBook Pro, this gave the usual endless problems of mirroring the display to the TV, getting it to use the full TV resolution rather than the lower laptop screen-size, getting the youtube info off the screen (even when in "full-screen" mode), and finally dealing with endless buffering issues that made the game unwatchable. Not sure if this is due to much greater overhead in my laptop browser - and laptop in general - compared to the iPod, or greater demand on the www.youtube.com site (rather than m.youtube.com), or some other reason. The option existed to choose a 720p or 480p feed - choosing the lower resolution made no difference in the buffering problem.

---

So - iPod/iPhone with a HDMI converter, and accessing the live feed from m.youtube.com/willow, worked best - and at its best, possibly better than the Willow TV channel if this is still in SD only on DISH/DirecTV. Very clear and crisp picture that could pass for HD. Some buffering issues at times, but not sure if this is the fault of my DSL internet, or external factor.

You could presumably try variants of this with an iPad too, although its preference to use full website rather than mobile versions means results may differ. Laptop experience indicates max resolution from youtube is currently 720p, so I don't think the higher resolution of the iPad will help.

If we could access this live feed from a youtube app on the TV or other TV-connected device (DVR, DVD player, game console), this would be a very good solution.

Of course, all the above comes without the usual DVR-style features of TV watching today (easy reliable pause and rewind, record to watch later, record when you're not in the house, etc - although Willow's array of highlight reels and replays makes up for some of this)

So - some kudos to Willow for finding a way to make this an enjoyable, high-quality picture and watching experience.

Of course - you experience may vary!

Good luck!


----------



## satroy

For the first SA vs Aus test, the willow cricket channel picture was like HD type, but for the second test, it is different and not as good as the first test
did you notice this?


----------



## satroy

I just saw neo cricket is advertising WI vs Ban series. Are they showing in USA? I did not check yesterday. I can check today


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
Neo cricket indeed is showing WI-Ban tests live. So please update


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> For the first SA vs Aus test, the willow cricket channel picture was like HD type, but for the second test, it is different and not as good as the first test
> did you notice this?


Yes - this is a big step down.

Its SD format, relayed broadcast from Star India. There has been screen-shrinking adverts 3 or 4 times while play is in progress, Star adverts after every over that Willow hurries to cover up with its own ads, and my favorite, the white box with red numbers/letters in it appearing frequently on screen during play. So I guess we're streaming from someone's cable box in Mumbai or Bangalore!

Not *as* bad as two years ago - with ads crawls or logoes covering much of the screen - when Willow started relaying Star India broadcasts. But a big step down in quality from the first test, and big dissapointment. Esp to 4:3 format (which my TV or iPod touch then stretches to widescreen - haven't figured out how to turn that off yet)

Willow - 2 steps forward, one step back....


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> SatExplorer,
> Neo cricket indeed is showing WI-Ban tests live. So please update


I thought ESPN3 was going to carry this. Why doesn't NEO just go away.

(Not that I care, other than worrying about ongoing fragmentation of cricket coverage, esp on channels that have wide distribution but are basically just a waste of space....)


----------



## sadam1

dear frinds pakistan domestic t20 cup strt dec 3 live only on ptv sports


----------



## satroy

total mess...don't know what is happening. Today Neo cricket is not showing WI-Ban game, instead showing Ind-Eng match


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> total mess...don't know what is happening. Today Neo cricket is not showing WI-Ban game, instead showing Ind-Eng match


Future for cricket in USA is full of surprises isn't it u have to keep changing channels to find what you are looking for that is really crazy stuff


----------



## satroy

Willow cricket is also showing Ind-Eng game and stopped Aus-RSA game


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> For the first SA vs Aus test, the willow cricket channel picture was like HD type, but for the second test, it is different and not as good as the first test
> did you notice this?


Taking a look back at Page 1 of this thread, I'm guessing this change is due to the fact that the second test is being shown on ESPN in India, instead of Star Cricket which showed the first test. It seems Willow doesn't have access to the pre-broadcast feed from ESPN India, like they seem to for Star Cricket, so have to rely on streaming from someone's cable box in India!

Star Cricket is showing the India-England test, which naturally takes precedence in India. That's OK - but it shouldn't have any impact on what we see here in the US if only Willow would GET A DIRECT FEED FROM AUSTRALIA!!!!! instead of relying on relayed broadcasts from Indian TV channels. I frankly am not interested in what TV channel is showing the game in India - because I live in the US - and wish it didn't impact what we see from Willow.

Today, Willow aren't even bothering to try and cover up the ESPN India commercials - there's ads for Indian Sportcenter, English and Spanish soccer, cell-phone networks, etc etc. Its actually preferable to (and more professional than) Willow trying to insert their own ads, and a nice break from the incessant ads for Xoom and Bharat Matrimony. But it would be even better if Willow would provide A DIRECT FEED FROM AUSTRALIA!!!!! They can get a raw feed from South Africa, New Zealand and India - what's so hard about Australia? (DirecTV used to manage it, and they didn't even know what cricket was!)

According to the schedules on page 1, we'll revisit this problem for the first Aus-Sri Lanka test, but the other three remaining tests from Australia are set for Star Cricket in India, so hopefully that means improved coverage from Willow here in the US.


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> total mess...don't know what is happening. Today Neo cricket is not showing WI-Ban game, instead showing Ind-Eng match


Jeez - Willow's lawyers must be preparing their letters as we sit here and watch!!

What a waste of space that channel is. Seems they know they are desperate for live action, and are just trying to see what they can get away with, and if anyone notices, in spite of US rights agreements (ESPN3 for Bangladesh, Willow for India)


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Willow cricket is also showing Ind-Eng game and stopped Aus-RSA game


That was on their TV schedule at cricket.willow.tv - so expected and understandable given their primary focus on the India ex-pat community. (Another reason why I don't want to pay for DirecTV Intl dish!) I think the remainder of the Aus-SAfr play will be shown on delay after the play in India ends each day.

Here with online streaming, my feed threatened to turn into India-England for 15 seconds (I got a countdown to world feed for Ind-Eng) but then it returned to Aus-SAfr.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> total mess...don't know what is happening. Today Neo cricket is not showing WI-Ban game, instead showing Ind-Eng match


Right at the last minute, NEO Prime purchased broadcast rights for Subcontinent and USA. However, ESPN3 still renewed the rights for broadband viewers. Bangladesh broadcasts are not digital nor HD ready yet.

Willow Cricket is still struggling as described in International Cricket 2011-12 thread. If they can't get High definition in 1080 they should go for 720. Very well lack in sponsors. I also saw those ads on major Hindi networks in North America. Monopolistic channel that destroys alternatives. Are the broadcasts perfect? I'm sure there is interference some part of this world that's causing degradation..


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer.
The point here is that neo cricket is showing Ind-Eng game instead of WI-Nan game


----------



## saisport

Well what I noticed so far is neo is still broadcasting ban wi game but it is dish network who is overriding the neo broadcast with direct feed from ind eng game with little to no commercial, like they used to do it when we had zee sports


----------



## satroy

True, I noticed neo broadcast is few seconds early that willow cricket broadcast. Willow cricket has few seconds delay


----------



## satroy

I don't subscribe willow stream. I have willow cricket channel where Ind-Eng match is preferred over Aus-RSA, Can anyone please tell me if I subscribe willow stream, I will be able to watch multiple streams, means do they transmot multiple streamia internet?s v


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I don't subscribe willow stream. I have willow cricket channel where Ind-Eng match is preferred over Aus-RSA, Can anyone please tell me if I subscribe willow stream, I will be able to watch multiple streams, means do they transmot multiple streamia internet?s v


Yes.

I'm only a Willow online subscriber.

At youtube.com/willow and at m.willow.com (once logging in) it is possible to choose to between streams of the Aus-RSA or the Ind-Eng tests.


----------



## satexplorer

Pakistan domestic Twenty20 Cricket will also show on PTV Global from December 1-9. Early start times of several games are going on all at once. PTV Sports coverage could clash with Australia vs South Africa test from Perth. According to previous coverage from GEO Super and GEO TV. One or two games begin either 08:15 UTC (03:15 EST) or 11:00 UTC (06:00 EST). As of now the EPG guides are not updated.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> Pakistan domestic Twenty20 Cricket will also show on PTV Global from December 1-9. Early start times of several games are going on all at once. PTV Sports coverage could clash with Australia vs South Africa test from Perth. According to previous coverage from GEO Super and GEO TV. One or two games begin either 08:15 UTC (03:15 EST) or 11:00 UTC (06:00 EST). As of now the EPG guides are not updated.


Are you saying that it will be shown in USA?


----------



## saisport

this is unreal neo's schedule for next just updated and they are choosing indian domestic season over BAN v WI series even India England also listed on there
check it out yourselves
neosports.tv


----------



## saisport

Just got an Xbox, My ISP also supports now, well i have installed the apps i can access the other stuff but i can not play cricket replay is there any trick it stucks on "Your event is about to begin please stand by""
Please help?????????


----------



## bharath_das

"saisport" said:


> Just got an Xbox, My ISP also supports now, well i have installed the apps i can access the other stuff but i can not play cricket replay is there any trick it stucks on "Your event is about to begin please stand by""
> Please help?????????


Just fast forward until the event starts. I don't have Xbox. But I used to do the same when I replay some games from my iPad through Apple TV.


----------



## bharath_das

"saisport" said:


> Just got an Xbox, My ISP also supports now, well i have installed the apps i can access the other stuff but i can not play cricket replay is there any trick it stucks on "Your event is about to begin please stand by""
> Please help?????????


Hope you tried WI vs Ban one day game. The game on replay started at 50th minutes. So you fast forward first 50 minutes to see the game.


----------



## saisport

bharath_das said:


> Hope you tried WI vs Ban one day game. The game on replay started at 50th minutes. So you fast forward first 50 minutes to see the game.


thanks buddy it worked i mean fast forward


----------



## rwmair

bharath_das said:


> Hope you tried WI vs Ban one day game. The game on replay started at 50th minutes. So you fast forward first 50 minutes to see the game.


Is this in ESPN3?

On youtube.com/willow, many of the replays just wont play at all on either my iPod or iPad, at m.youtube.com or www.youtube.com. Very annoying. I'm not hooking my laptop up to the TV to watch something - that's just way too much effort.


----------



## saisport

Yes it's on espn3 on Xbox 360, when u play sometimes it looks like it stuck on startup screen but when u forward I've exact for the first Odi wu v ban only you have to forward till 50 mins as it starts after that it weird but I checked for tests as well last day of second test does the same you have to forward for little bit


----------



## rwmair

Is an Xbox the only way to get ESPN3 on the TV without hooking up an actual computer?

Our ISP supports ESPN3, and I can play it on my laptop, but the WatchESPN app for iPod/iPad requires our TV provider's authorization, and DirecTV apparently doesn't provide this. Technically this is for ESPN/ESPN2 access on the mobile device, but I don't need that.... just ESPN3, but this technicality takes out the ability for me to watch ESPN3 on the mobile devices (which I can hook-up very easily to the TV).

More annoyances..... so glad all this technology has enhanced my cricket watching experience vs 5 years ago!!! High-quality satellite TV signal with DVR capability and no buffering delays or bluriness or uncertainty over whether the video stream will actually play or not - so old school. Ha Ha Ha.....


----------



## satexplorer

rwmair said:


> Is an Xbox the only way to get ESPN3 on the TV without hooking up an actual computer?
> 
> Our ISP supports ESPN3, and I can play it on my laptop, but the WatchESPN app for iPod/iPad requires our TV provider's authorization, and DirecTV apparently doesn't provide this. Technically this is for ESPN/ESPN2 access on the mobile device, but I don't need that.... just ESPN3, but this technicality takes out the ability for me to watch ESPN3 on the mobile devices (which I can hook-up very easily to the TV).
> 
> More annoyances..... so glad all this technology has enhanced my cricket watching experience vs 5 years ago!!! High-quality satellite TV signal with DVR capability and no buffering delays or bluriness or uncertainty over whether the video stream will actually play or not - so old school. Ha Ha Ha.....


You only need a VGA cable that support the pin port from your pc to tv PC pin socket or PC pin port to your TV's S-Video socket.


----------



## saisport

"rwmair" said:


> Is an Xbox the only way to get ESPN3 on the TV without hooking up an actual computer?
> 
> Our ISP supports ESPN3, and I can play it on my laptop, but the WatchESPN app for iPod/iPad requires our TV provider's authorization, and DirecTV apparently doesn't provide this. Technically this is for ESPN/ESPN2 access on the mobile device, but I don't need that.... just ESPN3, but this technicality takes out the ability for me to watch ESPN3 on the mobile devices (which I can hook-up very easily to the TV).
> 
> More annoyances..... so glad all this technology has enhanced my cricket watching experience vs 5 years ago!!! High-quality satellite TV signal with DVR capability and no buffering delays or bluriness or uncertainty over whether the video stream will actually play or not - so old school. Ha Ha Ha.....


Or if u have newer laptop it may also have HDMI port which will ease your life little


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> Or if u have newer laptop it may also have HDMI port which will ease your life little


No, its much more difficult for me than that.

I have a MacBook Pro with MiniDisplayPort only, and my preferred TV is a 40" HDTV.

I got a MDP-HDMI adapter, which allows me to send the PC signal to TV fairly easily. But it doesn't send the audio, so I have to use an audio cable from the PC to a speaker system (because the TV wont take it because it thinks the audio is coming in the HDMI connection!) Also, the MBP laptop display is smaller than the HDTV screen size, so even on "full display" mode of video playback, the picture only fills ~ 2/3 of the HDTV screen. The solution to this is close the laptop - so its own screen goes to sleep and the TV becomes the primary display. But this puts the computer to sleep, so to wake it up, I need to borrow a mouse and keyboard from the MacMini upstairs. Finally with all this working, and video playing in full-screen mode, the youtube icons from the desktop display would still fill the corners of the TV screen. And the Firefox browser on the MBP is slow enough with other overhead that streaming of the live-event was unwatchable (given my crap DSL internet connection)

Previously, I used a MDP-VGA adapter from Apple, and then plugged that into a PC-TV converter box which enabled me to send analog video signal via S-video or yellow composite video into an analog TV or my DVD recorder. The picture was pretty crappy (colors messed up and distortion) which was why I switched to all-digital method as soon as I got the HDTV. But at least this method let me record on DVD-R to watch later.

By contrast, connecting the iPod or iPad to the Apple 30-pin-HDMI adapter is painless, and the full-screen video display from the iPod/iPad immediately fills the HDTV screen without any additional clutter of effort on my part. Either device streams the video from willow.com or youtube.com much better than the MacBookPro could from youtube.com (although still far from flawlessly when its a live event). And the iPod/iPad can sit quietly on the shelf behind the TV without taking up a load of extra space - and I can work on the laptop while the cricket is on, if need be. (The only downside, as noted above, is that many of the replays at youtube.com/willow won't play on a mobile device!) Its much much less of a project - tho still more work than simply turning on the TV and DirecTV receiver.

Fortunately, there's little on ESPN3 that seriously interests me at this point - being a test match guy (and not a Bangladesh test-match guy) - but who knows when that will change, so its good to know how its done. I wouldn't be sad if EPSN3 took over test matches from Willow!


----------



## bharath_das

"rwmair" said:


> Is an Xbox the only way to get ESPN3 on the TV without hooking up an actual computer?
> 
> Our ISP supports ESPN3, and I can play it on my laptop, but the WatchESPN app for iPod/iPad requires our TV provider's authorization, and DirecTV apparently doesn't provide this. Technically this is for ESPN/ESPN2 access on the mobile device, but I don't need that.... just ESPN3, but this technicality takes out the ability for me to watch ESPN3 on the mobile devices (which I can hook-up very easily to the TV).
> 
> More annoyances..... so glad all this technology has enhanced my cricket watching experience vs 5 years ago!!! High-quality satellite TV signal with DVR capability and no buffering delays or bluriness or uncertainty over whether the video stream will actually play or not - so old school. Ha Ha Ha.....


Go with iPad & Apple TV and use air play to stream it on your tv if you have Comcast Internet. It will allow you to stream ESPN3 through watch espn apps from your iPad if you have Comcast Internet.


----------



## saisport

I was watching neo cricket recording from yesterday of India v England and somehow I feel that paying $15 bucks extra seems to paying off as in full telecast yesterday first season had 2 commercial second session had 1 and last session had 3 so total of 6


----------



## satroy

yes, neo cricket better than willow cricket. But a question, How both parties got the rights simultaneously to telecast in USA?


----------



## crabtrp

I find neo's pq to be less than willow's, and willow's is bad.

I turn the sound off and listen to test match special on the bbc, most enjoyable.

Almost as enjoyable as another Cook century. :lol:


----------



## saisport

satroy said:


> yes, neo cricket better than willow cricket. But a question, How both parties got the rights simultaneously to telecast in USA?


both parties does not have rights it is Dish network who is flipping the switch if you notice neo's telecast is without either of their logo's on top right


----------



## satroy

why NEO does noy show WI-Bang anymore?


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> both parties does not have rights it is Dish network who is flipping the switch if you notice neo's telecast is without either of their logo's on top right


Kind of wish I had DISH right now to see how this is playing out!

So, DISH must be getting a direct feed from India then, circumventing Willow's rights to the US market. Given how litigious Willow have been in the past to individuals and other corporations, this seems very surprising. (I'm told ATN in Canada has stopped showing all Willow-sourced matches, so no more live or new matches from Aus/Eng/RSA/Ind up there!) Maybe Willow are tolerating DISH doing this because subscriptions to their Willow Channel thru DISH are crucial to their business in the US?

This seems almost like a return to the pre-2005 situation. Well - enjoy, all you folks with "Neo" on DISH. (Wonder if this takes effect on Comcast as well?? Do they get their feed from DISH, or separately?)


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> both parties does not have rights it is Dish network who is flipping the switch if you notice neo's telecast is without either of their logo's on top right


Not so sure about that actually.

While the Neo Sports America webpage has not been updated since IPL 2012, (http://www.neosports.tv/America/index.aspx) it seems their TV schedule page is up to date:

http://www.neosports.tv/CricketAmericaScheduleList.aspx

It lists the India-England test matches being televised. (A Bang-WI T20 makes it into the schedule in a few days because it doesn't clash with a test match)

So, are Willow's rights for Indian home matches into the US not exclusive?

Given NEO had lost all Indian rights to all Indian home matches - are they still providing their own coverage just for the US market, or sending the Star Cricket coverage to their US channel? (ie, is exactly the same thing being shown on Neo and Willow, other than channel logoes on the screen?)


----------



## satroy

There are lot of crickets overlap broadcast via willow for this winter. I am thinking to buy willow stream. I have willow cricket tv channel but only one feed is shown. Do anyone think I should buy willow stream? I am asking because once I subscribed to willow stream is it possible to unsubscribe? or are they so bad you never will be able to unsubscribe?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> There are lot of crickets overlap broadcast via willow for this winter. I am thinking to buy willow stream. I have willow cricket tv channel but only one feed is shown. Do anyone think I should buy willow stream? I am asking because once I subscribed to willow stream is it possible to unsubscribe? or are they so bad you never will be able to unsubscribe?


I unsubscribed once 18 months ago. It took 3 emails and they got ****ty with me, but eventually it was done. That's why it took so long for me to try them again. Their website now says unsubscribing can be done at anytime - you'll just be charged $5 when you do it. I'm OK with that - that's standard behavior by DirecTV, etc. If Willow ever do refuse, you can dispute the charge with your credit card company - and they always side with you.

I think there is value - esp if you have a high-speed internet service. Its easy to choose which match out of multiple live feeds you want. At its best, the PQ is pretty good for streaming, and much better than a DirecTV SD channel looks on my HDTV. It might only by 720p HD, but it was pretty clear.

The downside is loss of all DVR functionality - but that's not really an issue if its allowing you to see things that the TV channel is not carrying. Presumably you'd still use the TV channel on DISH or DirecTV if that is carrying what you want to see.

For mobility purposes - you can watch on your phone or iPad at anytime. If there is no live match on, you at least get the TV channel streamed to your device. Full-day replays usually follow on the TV channel soon after live coverage, so it you miss the live coverage because its the middle of the night, etc, there's a chance to catch up. Only issue I've had is that many of the replays available on youtube (as opposed to replays the TV channel may be showing "live") do not play on a mobile device, but only on a fully-fledged PC.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> I unsubscribed once 18 months ago. It took 3 emails and they got ****ty with me, but eventually it was done. That's why it took so long for me to try them again. Their website now says unsubscribing can be done at anytime - you'll just be charged $5 when you do it. I'm OK with that - that's standard behavior by DirecTV, etc. If Willow ever do refuse, you can dispute the charge with your credit card company - and they always side with you.
> 
> I think there is value - esp if you have a high-speed internet service. Its easy to choose which match out of multiple live feeds you want. At its best, the PQ is pretty good for streaming, and much better than a DirecTV SD channel looks on my HDTV. It might only by 720p HD, but it was pretty clear.
> 
> The downside is loss of all DVR functionality - but that's not really an issue if its allowing you to see things that the TV channel is not carrying. Presumably you'd still use the TV channel on DISH or DirecTV if that is carrying what you want to see.
> 
> For mobility purposes - you can watch on your phone or iPad at anytime. If there is no live match on, you at least get the TV channel streamed to your device. Full-day replays usually follow on the TV channel soon after live coverage, so it you miss the live coverage because its the middle of the night, etc, there's a chance to catch up. Only issue I've had is that many of the replays available on youtube (as opposed to replays the TV channel may be showing "live") do not play on a mobile device, but only on a fully-fledged PC.


is it only 14.99 per month for multiple live feeds?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> is it only 14.99 per month for multiple live feeds?


Yes.

I've had Aus v RSA and Ind v Eng tests available to me at the same time - switched between them once in a lunch or tea break of one game. In some cases, an Indian domestic competition match has been available too.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've had Aus v RSA and Ind v Eng tests available to me at the same time - switched between them once in a lunch or tea break of one game. In some cases, an Indian domestic competition match has been available too.


I just bought the live streaming. Now how do you watch via you tube in Xbox or Apple TV?
What is the best option to watch the stream on HD TV?


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I just bought the live streaming. Now how do you watch via you tube in Xbox or Apple TV?
> What is the best option to watch the stream on HD TV?


I am watching recording on iphone 5 with apple tv air play to HD TV. The picture quality is very poor


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I am watching recording on iphone 5 with apple tv air play to HD TV. The picture quality is very poor


Tried with iPAD and still picture quality is poor. When I play ESPN through iPAD airplay it is much better than willow stream. Also willow TV cricket channel is much better than stream, I have 50 Mbps internet access. Are you guys have the same poor picture issue of willow stream?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> Tried with iPAD and still picture quality is poor. When I play ESPN through iPAD airplay it is much better than willow stream. Also willow TV cricket channel is much better than stream, I have 50 Mbps internet access. Are you guys have the same poor picture issue of willow stream?


I wrote about the best ways to do this in my long post back on page 15 of this thread.

If you use m.willow.tv, the picture quality is not great. The site must detect the type of device. If its an iPod/iPhone, the picture quality is very low. iPad is better, but still not as good as youtube.

Better quality picture is available at m.youtube.com (or with the iPad, you can also use www.youtube.com). You have to follow the instructions on the willow website to link a youtube/google account and your willow account. Its a bit convoluted, but worked for me without any hiccup. On the laptop, I was told the youtube version was 720p.

Don't use the youtube app on the iPhone/iPad or on your TV (if it has one). You can't access live feeds with these apps, even tho you can log into the same youtube account you use in the web browser.

I don't have AppleTV - I just use a 30-pin-connector to HDMI adapter to put the picture from the iPad/iPod onto the TV. When I connect the iPod, I'm told the picture is 720p on the TV, for the iPad, its 1080p, although I think that's just the TV detecting the device, not a reflection of the actual video quality.


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> I wrote about the best ways to do this in my long post back on page 15 of this thread.
> 
> If you use m.willow.tv, the picture quality is not great. The site must detect the type of device. If its an iPod/iPhone, the picture quality is very low. iPad is better, but still not as good as youtube.
> 
> Better quality picture is available at m.youtube.com (or with the iPad, you can also use www.youtube.com). You have to follow the instructions on the willow website to link a youtube/google account and your willow account. Its a bit convoluted, but worked for me without any hiccup. On the laptop, I was told the youtube version was 720p.
> 
> Don't use the youtube app on the iPhone/iPad or on your TV (if it has one). You can't access live feeds with these apps, even tho you can log into the same youtube account you use in the web browser.
> 
> I don't have AppleTV - I just use a 30-pin-connector to HDMI adapter to put the picture from the iPad/iPod onto the TV. When I connect the iPod, I'm told the picture is 720p on the TV, for the iPad, its 1080p, although I think that's just the TV detecting the device, not a reflection of the actual video quality.


I go to you tube on iPad and play with air play through apple tv. The picture quality is horrible. The you tube gives only 360p. When I play ESPN 3 in the same way I get 100 times better picture.


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I go to you tube on iPad and play with air play through apple tv. The picture quality is horrible. The you tube gives only 360p. When I play ESPN 3 in the same way I get 100 times better picture.


is 30-pin connector HDMI is better option from ipad to TV than apple air play?


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> is 30-pin connector HDMI is better option from ipad to TV than apple air play?


This is the connector I use:
http://store.apple.com/us/product/MD098ZM/A/apple-digital-av-adapter

You might be able to find cheaper ones from 3rd party vendors, but I had bad experiences with cheaper iPad-composite video connectors, so I opted for the Apple product in this case.

I don't know how this compares to Airplay via the Apple TV device. I don't have an Apple TV, and wasn't going to buy one just to serve as a conduit to get video from the iPad to the TV. I figured a direct connection with a cable was going to be better than a wireless transmission feature (how does that work, bluetooth?) although maybe not these days in the age of digital video if the bandwidth on the Airplay link is high enough.

If your TV is a newer Samsung, you can download the Willow app and stream straight onto the TV. We have a Samsung at work with a wired ethernet connection, and I put the Willow app on that TV. I've only seen the Willow TV channel (no live games at the approriate times when I've been there) but again picture is very sharp, altho color seemed a little overly intense (but that could be TV settings)


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I go to you tube on iPad and play with air play through apple tv. The picture quality is horrible. The you tube gives only 360p. When I play ESPN 3 in the same way I get 100 times better picture.


OK - just had a look again at this.

Trouble is, there is no live game on at the moment, and youtube or willow screw around with the replay videos they post on the site. At least tonight, every replay I tried to look at actually played on the iPad - this wasn't the case during the 3rd Aus-RSA test!

The other thing I had to do tonight was use m.youtube.com. This gave me that settings wheel below the video, which allowed me to adjust the picture quality. This was not available on www.youtube.com. Not sure if this is a youtube issue, or with my iPad.

Yes, it seems many of the replays I tried to look at were only in 360p. But some were available in 720p. Check India v England, 3rd test, Day 5 replay, part 1 of 3 - which I just looked at a little of. Some of the BBL replays were also in 720p.

I'd say withhold judgement until some live matches come along. I had less issues with the live coverage than replays during the Aus-RSA test matches. Also, there must be settings somewhere that more closely control the video output, but I haven't looked into this in great detail.


----------



## rwmair

Got Comcast internet today giving me 25 Mbps. (ESPN3 in the WatchEspn App on the iPad is now working - thanks for that tip!)

Having a few issues with youtube tonight on the India-England test. On the iPad, it kept refusing to play after a minute or two. "Trouble licensing video", etc. It played from m.willow.tv OK on the iPad, but this was lower picture quality than youtube. Now running from m.youtube.com on my iPod - this is working better than the iPad. 

No idea what the actual video resolution is. On m.youtube.com on the iPad, it told me simply that the resolution was "auto", where it usually pops up choices of 720p/480i/320p etc. If there's a way to find this out it from the other sites or on the iPod, I don't know it. Seems slightly fuzzier than I recall from the Aus-RSA tests, but fine if 10 feet or more back from the TV. Maybe its 480i.


----------



## satroy

Willow is advertising Ind-Pak series to be available on PPV. What is this? Are not they showing for regular customer?


----------



## satroy

In fact, they say available only on PPV


----------



## saisport

Will it be available in HD??


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> Will it be available in HD??


yes


----------



## satroy

I am wondering if non HD version will be available without PPV???


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> I am wondering if non HD version will be available without PPV???


Probably not then nobody will buy hd except us lol


----------



## saisport

Does anybody know how much it will be??? I tried to call dish but no information yet :-(


----------



## rwmair

www.willow.tv still lists India v Pakistan matches as part of the $15 monthly online package. So, if you have this also, you should see the matches without paying extra.

If they can bring those in on HD on DISH and DirecTV, that would be nice, and perhaps justifies the PPV. If its just SD, then its just greedy opportunism


----------



## saisport

"rwmair" said:


> www.willow.tv still lists India v Pakistan matches as part of the $15 monthly online package. So, if you have this also, you should see the matches without paying extra.
> 
> If they can bring those in on HD on DISH and DirecTV, that would be nice, and perhaps justifies the PPV. If its just SD, then its just greedy opportunism


I think that is what they are advertising in HD


----------



## rwmair

Yes - I saw the commercial this afternoon, while I was streaming the Willow TV channel. They list www.willow.tv/ppv for more info - but it only tells you what number to call for your TV provider.

I guess the big factor will be - what will they charge?

If its a reasonable amount - then its a good move. As I despaired with the demise of Cricket Ticket PPV on DirecTV - the likelihood of a full-time 24/7 HD channel is very slim (given the realities of satellite bandwidth for DirecTV and DISH), so key series being made available on PPV in HD is a good thing. Hopefully India-Aus test series or Ashes, etc, in the future, rather than just a couple of ODI's/T20s.

I fear they will try and gouge the user - but hopefully not. If its $20-25 for the 5 games, that's good. If its $50 per match, that's bad!


----------



## saisport

To be honest they know that south Asian community is really crazy about these forthcoming games I fear that they will probably be milking money from us


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Change Ind-Pak series broadcast from Willow Cricket channel to Dish Network PPV. They are advertising available only PPV. So you won't get the games on SD stream or SD willow cricket tv channel with normal subscription


----------



## rwmair

saisport said:


> To be honest they know that south Asian community is really crazy about these forthcoming games I fear that they will probably be milking money from us


Yes - I know. Its my fear too.

Its a shame India and Pakistan can't play more often. And in test matches too. But that's another issue.

Even tho I have little interest in these particular games, I'd pay if its a reasonable amount for the 5 games, to encourage HD coverage of key matches being made available on a PPV basis. Maybe India-Pak ODI/T20s, World Cup and IPL is all that will ever make the grade to this level of coverage - but its nice to think more could if they realize the market is there.

As an Australian ex-pat with DirecTV (for reasons other than cricket), I have no desire to put up another dish for one channel (Willow TV channel), so PPV on HD (has to come from a core satellite) would be wonderful for me. I'm guessing this is probably not an equivalent issue with DISH.

But if they want to gouge the customer, I wont pay. Bummer. The India-England coverage I see on streaming looks very high quality - it would be great to see similar in true HD.


----------



## saisport

rwmair said:


> The India-England coverage I see on streaming looks very high quality - it would be great to see similar in true HD.


Neo Cricket's coverage has not been started yet??????? Again they started waiting games


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Satexplorer,
> Change Ind-Pak series broadcast from Willow Cricket channel to Dish Network PPV. They are advertising available only PPV. So you won't get the games on SD stream or SD willow cricket tv channel with normal subscription


It will not be shown only on Dish PPV once you see post #1. Exciting T20Is. Not worth buying the ODIs. Look at those rosters. Experienced India vs. Young Pakistan. No night tests.


----------



## saisport

they are sucking up big time. Bell canada and Verizon Fios has listed all the PPV matches "India v Pakistan" $14.99 each. So one probably have to order one match at a time like boxing games oh man this is really going to be sucking..


----------



## saisport

to bad Dish Network has listed India Pakistan series as follow
HD - $59.99
SD - $49.99
I think we will have to wait till last minute to see if they change there mind


----------



## saisport

Update Directv has listed games for $19.99(HD) & $14.99(SD)
So do we assume that it will be commercial(Ads) free????


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> Update Directv has listed games for $19.99(HD) & $14.99(SD)
> So do we assume that it will be commercial(Ads) free????


This is impossible to have so much price variation between DirecTV and Dish. I think they (DirecTV) is mistakenly put this price. Also more than $50 is too much for me to buy PPV. I am originated from India, but I have no interest to view those games paying so much. I am real Cricket lover, it does not matter which teams are playing. There are so many cricket going on this winter, I will be busy watching those. I don't need to watch Ind-Pak games.


----------



## saisport

satroy said:


> This is impossible to have so much price variation between DirecTV and Dish. I think they (DirecTV) is mistakenly put this price. Also more than $50 is too much for me to buy PPV. I am originated from India, but I have no interest to view those games paying so much. I am real Cricket lover, it does not matter which teams are playing. There are so many cricket going on this winter, I will be busy watching those. I don't need to watch Ind-Pak games.


Completely agree with you on this, It is really ridiculous pricing plus i bet they will re-broadcast on Willow Cricket channel as that illiterate dude does not have anything to full his broadcast schedule!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Got Comcast internet today giving me 25 Mbps. (ESPN3 in the WatchEspn App on the iPad is now working - thanks for that tip!)
> 
> Having a few issues with youtube tonight on the India-England test. On the iPad, it kept refusing to play after a minute or two. "Trouble licensing video", etc. It played from m.willow.tv OK on the iPad, but this was lower picture quality than youtube. Now running from m.youtube.com on my iPod - this is working better than the iPad.
> 
> No idea what the actual video resolution is. On m.youtube.com on the iPad, it told me simply that the resolution was "auto", where it usually pops up choices of 720p/480i/320p etc. If there's a way to find this out it from the other sites or on the iPod, I don't know it. Seems slightly fuzzier than I recall from the Aus-RSA tests, but fine if 10 feet or more back from the TV. Maybe its 480i.


I was trying to watch from m.youtube.com/willow the Sri-Aus game. But after few minutes it comes back with no licensing for this video. I can watch from m.willow.tv, but picture quality not good


----------



## rwmair

Really wish my streaming feed of Aus-SL test from Willow or youtube.com/willow would stop turning into Ind-Eng feed. Its getting quite annoying. If I wanted Ind-Eng, I press that button on your website offering "multiple feeds"


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> I was trying to watch from m.youtube.com/willow the Sri-Aus game. But after few minutes it comes back with no licensing for this video. I can watch from m.willow.tv, but picture quality not good


Yes - I've had this problem with videos from youtube on an iPad also.

And, yes, picture from m.willow.tv looks bad when put on a real TV.

Using my iPod touch has been much more successful. You could try the iPhone instead of the iPad and see what happens. I generally use m.youtube.com/willow on the iPod touch, but its been having issues tonight so I'm back on m.willow.tv right now, with a fuzzier picture.

Agghhh......... I really wish watching cricket was not a technology project.


----------



## rajmarie

50+ is just tooo much for HD. Apparently it's a move to force actual cricket lovers to pay through their noses specially those games are not prime time in USA. I guess dish loves account stakkers & have priced this for them rather for the real ones.

No buy for me. Anyway last time they did the HD ppv if was blocked for subs in PR.


----------



## crabtrp

It is frustrating that we pay a fair amount for coverage from these cricket boards then they get us to pay extra for the prime games. Oh well.


----------



## satroy

The willow web site says that watch Ind-Pak match free upon your first xoom money transfer of $150 or more


----------



## rwmair

satroy said:


> The willow web site says that watch Ind-Pak match free upon your first xoom money transfer of $150 or more


They did that for the 2011 World Cup also - its a way to get people in to the online-streaming service. A month of free access or so, and then subscribe if you like it. Its only for online streaming - you wont get Ind-Pak in HD on DISH or DirecTV if you transfer some money.

However, everything else at Willow's website still implies - to me at least - that if you are paying the $15 per month for online streaming service, the Ind-Pak games will be available to you (online streaming only, of course!)


----------



## negma

I just tried XOOM and got instant access from Willow..was able to watch on Roku right away. XOOM says Willow service till 5/31/13, I did not provide any CC for Willow login and my subscription page in Willow does not talk about expiration date of my service. I know people had hard time contacting Willow for answer. Anyone tried this in past? Share some thoughts on how it worked?


----------



## saisport

Is anybody experiencing big black bar on bottom of the screen while watching ten cricket


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> Is anybody experiencing big black bar on bottom of the screen while watching ten cricket


yes, whom should we call to fix this?


----------



## saisport

Is anybody experiencing audio pause on 1st t20 hd telecast


----------



## satexplorer

saisport said:


> Is anybody experiencing audio pause on 1st t20 hd telecast


ROFL you bought the package? Here's your Christmas gift no Tendulkar included.


----------



## satroy

I did watch free on you tube online normal subsccription...not bad. I did not buy hd ppv


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> yes, whom should we call to fix this?


did any one call dish or ten cricket for the bottom wide black bar?


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I did watch free on you tube online normal subsccription...not bad. I did not buy hd ppv


SatExplorer,
Please mention that Willow tv online in USA for Ind/Pak series


----------



## saisport

"satexplorer" said:


> ROFL you bought the package? Here's your Christmas gift no Tendulkar included.


Unfortunately yes could not control


----------



## satroy

SO HOW COULD WE TALK TO DISH/TEN CRICKET to resolve a big black bar on the bottom. It is annoying. Soon live cricket will be on this channel. We are paying dollars for this. Lets ask to fix it.


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> SO HOW COULD WE TALK TO DISH/TEN CRICKET to resolve a big black bar on the bottom. It is annoying. Soon live cricket will be on this channel. We are paying dollars for this. Lets ask to fix it.


I got rid of black bar to some extent by applying zoom on the picture, but losing some part of the picture


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> I got rid of black bar to some extent by applying zoom on the picture, but losing some part of the picture


Is anyone trying to find out by calling ten cricket?


----------



## saisport

Call dish instead or leave a comments on their south Asian Facebook page


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> Is anyone trying to find out by calling ten cricket?


I noticed there is no black bar at the bottom, when dish network advertisement is shown on this channel. The problem is Ten cricket transmission mode


----------



## rwmair

Willow are really pissing me off again with their reliance on Star Cricket broadcasts in India for coverage of matches from Australia.

While things have come a *long* way from their truly terrible offering 2 years ago, the lack of any pre/post-game coverage is getting on my nerves. The 30 min pre-game from Ch9 used to be highly enjoyable and informative - even for a life-long cricket fan. Maybe post-game coverage after the end of most days of a test-match is not always that special, but when a test match finishes in the middle session on the third day, it would be nice to see the post-match presentations, instead of having to go to the cricinfo website to read who was voted man of the match. Given the reverence with which post-match presentations seem to be held in India (with almost as many presenting dignitaries on the stage as players) I'd have thought this might be a key piece in Star's coverage for their Indian audience!! 

Whilst India-England T20 highlights were shown (for presumably the 5th or 6th time) I took a quick look at the Willow full-replays of a couple of the recent South Africa-NZ T20s. Sure enough, what appears to be raw-feed from South Africa, with pre and post-match coverage, and possibly only Willow's own inserted commercials during the game, but none from the source.

I know Star doesn't show matches from South Africa in India, so Willow has to go get a raw feed in this case. Are they just lazy the rest of the time, or is this an indication of the shoe-string nature of their operation??


----------



## satroy

It looks like TEN Cricket has fixed the issue.


----------



## satexplorer

R.I.P. to the two of the most memorable commentators, Ranil Abeynaike and Tony Greig. They'll be missed!


----------



## crabtrp

satexplorer said:


> R.I.P. to the two of the most memorable commentators, Ranil Abeynaike and Tony Greig. They'll be missed!


And now CMJ. :nono:


----------



## rwmair

crabtrp said:


> And now CMJ. :nono:


That's very sad news. Too many at one time. :-(


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer and others
Trying to watch Carribean T20 today on ESPN3. But it is saying this is black out in your area. Are you getting the same issue? How do I watch this game?


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> SatExplorer and others
> Trying to watch Carribean T20 today on ESPN3. But it is saying this is black out in your area. Are you getting the same issue? How do I watch this game?


This is strange. I have no clue why is this blacked out in USA? this means we won't be able to watch it. So please correct in your first page.


----------



## satroy

satroy said:


> This is strange. I have no clue why is this blacked out in USA? this means we won't be able to watch it. So please correct in your first page.


strange, now it is coming


----------



## satroy

Ten Cricket channel has again got the problem. Now there is a black bar on top and left side


----------



## satroy

I there any chance Bangladesh Premium league to be shown in USA?

SatExplorer,
England tour of New Zealand will be shown in Neo prime in India. So most probably neo cricket will show it in USA.


----------



## satroy

Guys,
Do you know about any internet stream broadcast for India Hockey League? The right is gone to ESPN-Star sports and they will broadcast in India. Is anyone trying to broadcast internationally, like in UK or USA?


----------



## saisport

"satroy" said:


> I there any chance Bangladesh Premium league to be shown in USA?
> 
> SatExplorer,
> England tour of New Zealand will be shown in Neo prime in India. So most probably neo cricket will show it in USA.


No chance as taking into consideration that willow has rights of Nz cricket


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> No chance as taking into consideration that willow has rights of Nz cricket


But willow is not going to show in USA at least they have not listed till now. I think willow does not have right of NZ cricket any more


----------



## satroy

Do anyone know why the carribean T20 game at 7 PM EST is blacked out in East coast?


----------



## shane22088

Why is the caribbean t20 blackout on espn3?


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> Why is the caribbean t20 blackout on espn3?


I am asking the same question.


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer
It looks like all night matches including semifinal and final are blacked out on espn3, so who is showing those in USA?


----------



## shane22088

caribbeean t20 live score is black out on cricinfo.com too wonder why?


----------



## bharath_das

shane22088;3162906 said:


> Why is the caribbean t20 blackout on espn3?


I am from Midwest. I am getting it. No problem


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Please change you first page to indicate East Coast is not part of USA. I see some of the Carribean T-20 are blacked out and all the international T-20 between WI-women and RSA-women are also blacked out on espn3. I am not sure if Women world cup will be blacked out or not.


----------



## shane22088

caribbean T20 is not blackout on espn3 today,both games were show today


----------



## shane22088

Dose anyone know is the Bangladesh premier league 2013 will be show in the usa?


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> caribbean T20 is not blackout on espn3 today,both games were show today


correct...it is strange. yesterday it was blacked out, but today not


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> Dose anyone know is the Bangladesh premier league 2013 will be show in the usa?


No, it was not shown last year as well


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> Guys,
> Do you know about any internet stream broadcast for India Hockey League? The right is gone to ESPN-Star sports and they will broadcast in India. Is anyone trying to broadcast internationally, like in UK or USA?


ONE World Sports Dish ch. 646. You'll need to subscribe to the Sports Pack.



satroy said:


> Satexplorer,
> Please change you first page to indicate East Coast is not part of USA. I see some of the Carribean T-20 are blacked out and all the international T-20 between WI-women and RSA-women are also blacked out on espn3. I am not sure if Women world cup will be blacked out or not.


Blackouts in the Caribbean only happen when West Indies blackout their games. This way the locals can come to their game. Caribbean T20 on ESPN3 may have issues with equipment vandalism.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> ONE World Sports Dish ch. 646. You'll need to subscribe to the Sports Pack.
> 
> Blackouts in the Caribbean only happen when West Indies blackout their games. This way the locals can come to their game. Caribbean T20 on ESPN3 may have issues with equipment vandalism.


yes, I see field hockey listed. I subscribe one worlds sport. It is on channel 9794.


----------



## satroy

Satexplorer,
Why BPL is not shown in USA? I believe there are a lot bangladeshis who are interested/


----------



## satroy

Except USA everywhere BPL is being shown - Europe, Africa, West Indies etc. Geo Super is showing in Pakistan and NTV bangladesh in UK. Why Geo TV USa or NTV bangladesh is not showing in USA? I know many less important games were shown and are going to be shown in USA,


----------



## shane22088

who is showing ENG vs NZ tour ?


----------



## satroy

shane22088 said:


> who is showing ENG vs NZ tour ?


no one. Neo prime is showing in India, so may be possible that neo cricket will show in usa. But no one knows, even I don't know who has the right.


----------



## satroy

does anyone know who has the right for series played in New Zealand?


----------



## rwmair

According to this page:

http://www.willow.tv/EventMgmt/AboutUs.asp

its still Willow. I know this doesn't add up with their listed schedule of upcoming tours on their home page (now updated to cover most of 2013)


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> According to this page:
> 
> http://www.willow.tv/EventMgmt/AboutUs.asp
> 
> its still Willow. I know this doesn't add up with their listed schedule of upcoming tours on their home page (now updated to cover most of 2013)


that's old info; I don't think they have rights anymore from NZ and Zim


----------



## satexplorer

rwmair said:


> According to this page:
> 
> http://www.willow.tv/EventMgmt/AboutUs.asp
> 
> its still Willow. I know this doesn't add up with their listed schedule of upcoming tours on their home page (now updated to cover most of 2013)


New Zealand Cricket matches are actually clashing with Australia cricket matches. I notice that there was a new broadcast contract in New Zealand. Blackcaps recently ended a International media accreditation declaration.


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> New Zealand Cricket matches are actually clashing with Australia cricket matches. I notice that there was a new broadcast contract in New Zealand. Blackcaps recently ended a International media accreditation declaration.


what does it mean and who will show coming NZ and Eng game in USA? Will willow show it online. Living in East coast the timing of games from NZ is better that from Aus.


----------



## saisport

I don't know if somebody still have neo cricket or not but somehow they are showing willows second feed that means willow will have two channels first willow cricket and second one willow cricket plus. When I check their schedule on zapit in neo cricket it shows as willow plus and all the schedule includes the either highlights or live from willow's rights


----------



## satroy

saisport said:


> I don't know if somebody still have neo cricket or not but somehow they are showing willows second feed that means willow will have two channels first willow cricket and second one willow cricket plus. When I check their schedule on zapit in neo cricket it shows as willow plus and all the schedule includes the either highlights or live from willow's rights


I have neo cricket and I noticed it, does this mean Willow cricket plus will show NZ vs Eng game


----------



## saisport

satroy said:


> I have neo cricket and I noticed it, does this mean Willow cricket plus will show NZ vs Eng game


I am really not sure i was want to through this info in here that may be in future we get two willow channel with bunch of Xoom ads (lol).


----------



## shane22088

why is neo cricket showing willow replay game? is neo cricket willow cricket plus?


----------



## shane22088

dose anyone know who is showing ENG vs NZ match tonight ?


----------



## satroy

Looks like no one is shwing England tour of New Zealand. Willow says they don't have the right. So who got the right in USA? Is sony showing in usa?


----------



## satroy

where can I see celebrity cricket league 2013 live is usa?


----------



## bharath_das

satroy;3178274 said:


> where can I see celebrity cricket league 2013 live is usa?


Tvasia. Channel no 700. Free preview is going on..


----------



## satroy

yes, i see but looks like delayed not live


----------



## satroy

does anyone know about settop box (like jadoo tv etc.) where I can watch channel 9 bangladesh channel where BPL is broadcast?


----------



## satroy

why can;t dish network bring channel 9 bangladesh channel as part of their bangla pack?


----------



## negma

Is some channel showing NZ-ENG games at all in USA? Any updates?


----------



## satroy

negma said:


> Is some channel showing NZ-ENG games at all in USA? Any updates?


I said already no one is showing NZ Eng game that is going on now in USA. I contacted willow tv, they don't have the right,


----------



## satroy

SatExplorer,
I know TV Asia is showing CCL 2013,but deferred same day live. Who is showing real live broadcast?


----------



## satroy

in 45 minutes ODI between Eng and NZ is starting. B*S*, no one is showing it in USA


----------



## satroy

Anyways I am listening radio new zealand radio commenty live for eng 1st ODI. It is unfortunate that in 2013 need to listen audio commentry, no tv telecast


----------



## rwmair

Did you get the radio via internet streaming, or short-wave? 

I'd pretty much given up on being able to get radio commentary of any sporting event I'm interested in via internet streaming. Its nearly always geo-blocked or put behind a subscription service from the UK and Australia


----------



## satroy

rwmair said:


> Did you get the radio via internet streaming, or short-wave?
> 
> I'd pretty much given up on being able to get radio commentary of any sporting event I'm interested in via internet streaming. Its nearly always geo-blocked or put behind a subscription service from the UK and Australia


via internet streaming http://www.radiosport.co.nz/


----------



## wolvesjohnblack

who has the rights to the IPL?


----------



## rwmair

wolvesjohnblack said:


> who has the rights to the IPL?


2013 IPL is covered in the new thread here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212591

According to that page, its a combination of PPV on DISH network and Neo cricket channel - although there's been rumors that Neo Cricket US is slowly turning into Willow2.

The Willow website claims Willow have the rights, and presumably will show it on the online service and their Willow Cricket channel.

As usual, confusion abounds until the day the first game is played.


----------



## rwmair

How is the India-Australia test looking to those who have Willow Cricket channel? (or Neo/Willow2)

Online streaming feed has been very quality the first four nights. Clear HD widescreen picture, although its slightly smaller than my HDTV for some reason. That could be my connector or the streaming device I guess (m.youtube.com on ipod touch and Apple 30pin-HDMI connector).

Really nice to have numerous breaks between overs without commercials, and to have great pre-game and lunch-break analysis and highlights. Such a change from the matches played in Australia.

Of course, numerous replays are still not working on the ipod/iPad from the youtube site.


----------



## rwmair

rwmair said:


> How is the India-Australia test looking to those who have Willow Cricket channel? (or Neo/Willow2)
> 
> Online streaming feed has been very high quality the first four nights. Really nice to have numerous breaks between overs without commercials, and to have great pre-game and lunch-break analysis and highlights. Such a change from the matches played in Australia.


Can't believe I'm the only one who's been watching. I thought all you Indian guys would be lapping this up, but maybe everyone is just hanging out for the IPL? Not my thing, I'm afraid.

I think I would go out on a limb and say this coverage is possibly the best we've had since the demise of Cricket Ticket on DirecTV. Picture quality was great throughout (even over streaming), and there was not a single intrusion to play that I saw from the source - either a commercial break or advertising crawl on the screen. More than half the breaks between overs were not even interrupted by commercials by Willow, often the breaks between overs had the commentators continuing with analysis and replays and not switching their mikes off. Pre-match and lunch break coverage was seamless with the live action. Very enjoyable (unlike Australia's performance on the field!)

Maybe HD-ppv coverage of events in recent years has matched this quality, but I haven't shelled out for those. Looking forward to the last two tests before the now-customary test-match hiatus.


----------



## gireeshbhat

It is a crapshoot as to what feed Willow gets for each day of a match. It does seem like that they have got a strange mix of Star Cricket (the pre-game show and all) along with uninterrupted live streaming only interspersed a few times with the Xoom and State Farm ads. I still miss the glory PPV days of Directv where there were NO ads....there is only so much Xoom, State Farm and Metlife ads you can suffer in a day.


----------



## negma

Just wanted to add my experience too...I connect via ROKU Willow App and quality was not that good at all..last week I finished setting up my HTPC and connected via HDMI on to my 60" plasma using YouTube Willow account..voila..I was getting crystal clear 720P pictures. I have to agree with some of you, this is the best we have seen in long time for a non-PPV coverage. Roku goes to bedroom TV now and HTPC is here to stay for remaining matches and hopefully we will get same quality for IPL and beyond.


----------



## rwmair

negma said:


> Just wanted to add my experience too...I connect via ROKU Willow App and quality was not that good at all..last week I finished setting up my HTPC and connected via HDMI on to my 60" plasma using YouTube Willow account..voila..I was getting crystal clear 720P pictures. I have to agree with some of you, this is the best we have seen in long time for a non-PPV coverage. Roku goes to bedroom TV now and HTPC is here to stay for remaining matches and hopefully we will get same quality for IPL and beyond.


Yes, streaming the picture live through YouTube seems to be the key. Using m.willow.tv from the iPad or iPod is also low quality (I figure this is the same source as Willow apps on Roku, Samsung, etc) - but from youtube its very clear.

I agree that no ads at all (like in Cricket ticket days) would be best, but I think this is best we've seen since those days. Maybe Willow will find a direct feed from England and Australia later in the year for the 2 Ashes series?


----------



## satroy

it's bad that no one is showing Eng-NZ series going on now in USA. Is there any way it can be seen in USA?


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> it's bad that no one is showing Eng-NZ series going on now in USA. Is there any way it can be seen in USA?


Not that bad! I ran into an article in the New York Times. New Zealand is struggling and the four giants of cricket (England, India Australia & South Africa) don't want to tour or play against them. Find out why? http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/31/sports/cricket/31iht-nzcricket31.html?_r=0


----------



## rwmair

That's not exactly what the article said. Rather, it quoted an ex-NZ player saying that if NZ continued to perform so poorly, the big 4 might want to stop playing against them. Nonetheless, best cricket article I've ever seen out of the New York Times!

As it is, NZ already seems to play Pakistan, West Indies, Sri Lanka and England an awful lot (just from my casual observation)


----------



## satroy

satexplorer said:


> Not that bad! I ran into an article in the New York Times. New Zealand is struggling and the four giants of cricket (England, India Australia & South Africa) don't want to tour or play against them. Find out why? http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/31/sports/cricket/31iht-nzcricket31.html?_r=0


I don't agree with this article as far as recent NZ performance concerned. You can see that England is struggling now against NZ in the current tour.


----------



## satroy

does anyone know how can I watch the following channels in USA?
- Sony SIX
- Ten Action +
- Bengali channel 10 news


----------



## satexplorer

This thread ends! You may continue the discussion at International Cricket 2013-14 thread.


----------



## donalddickerson2005

satexplorer said:


> This thread ends! You may continue the discussion at International Cricket 2013-14 thread.


So what you're saying is I should not be checking this post for peoples comments, oh darn I guess I'm living in the past 2012 and not now 2013. Well unless someone else posts this will be MY last post to this thread.

Sorry had to do it.


----------

